# Seiko SLA043 Owners Thread



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

This has been a Seiko Limited Edition run of 1700 pieces, hopefully more than a few have found their way into the hands of WUS members...


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

BEAUTIFUL - My AD hadn't received it last week but I cant wait to see it -


----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)

Looks great !


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Classic. That's a gorgeous looking watch and vintagey without being slavish. I like it!


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

Looks great. I will be joining the SLA043 Owner's club on tuesday. Bonus is, having owned SLA017 and SLA037 I can tell my wife it's the same watch


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

How does this differ from the SLA017?

Aside from gorgeous blue dial of course!


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

ryanb741 said:


> Looks great. I will be joining the SLA043 Owner's club on tuesday. Bonus is, having owned SLA017 and SLA037 I can tell my wife it's the same watch


Great news Ryan, I must admit that I'm really taken with the watch.

It'll be interesting to hear your thoughts once you've had it on the wrist for a day or two, especially as you've already owned the other two SLA's.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> How does this differ from the SLA017?
> 
> Aside from gorgeous blue dial of course!


The case is fully brushed and the material is ever bright steel, apparently a similar steel to the 904L that Rolex use.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

Ok. I have the SLA017 so I will just have to lust.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Definitely no wrong choice here, yours is a classic.

Sent from my KFSUWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

Great looking watch, for sure - the blue seconds hands is a nice touch. I wonder whether Seiko will do a LE dark green dial version of this in ever-bright steel, or even the SPB14X line (not in ever-bright steel of course, or with the 8L movement)


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Beautiful watch and equally brilliant photos! Congrats! I just got an 017 in so this is definitely no longer on the plate, but how different does the Ever-Bright Steel appear in real life?


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

Mine just landed. Lovely watch and if you put it on the blue strap it really pops.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (Jan 9, 2011)

woodruffm said:


> Great news Ryan, I must admit that I'm really taken with the watch.
> 
> It'll be interesting to hear your thoughts once you've had it on the wrist for a day or two, especially as you've already owned the other two SLA's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


I like how you think sadly I would do the same.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

kritameth said:


> Beautiful watch and equally brilliant photos! Congrats! I just got an 017 in so this is definitely no longer on the plate, but how different does the Ever-Bright Steel appear in real life?


Hard to describe, but to my eye, the ever-bright steel does have a slightly whiter shade


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## freshprincechiro (Oct 12, 2013)

I just paid for mine. This will be the first watch that I bought at retail price. Couldnt resist the handsome blue dial with popping second hand. Pic coming soon..


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

ryanb741 said:


> Looks great. I will be joining the SLA043 Owner's club on tuesday. Bonus is, having owned SLA017 and SLA037 I can tell my wife it's the same watch


wow. So the 17, 37 and 43 will be bunkmates.

i still cant justify to myself having both a 37 and 43.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

This watch on the right I owned when I went to the store, and I purchased the one on the left. I thought this was a good pic to show the difference between regular and ever-brilliant steel.

Been loving this piece more than most of my gses.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Wow, it really is very obvious when you see the watches side by side like that.


----------



## Hemingway99 (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for the side by side!


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

Don't sleep on this watch, guys!


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

No pics of it yet, but I picked up the beams limited release too. Run of 300. Also very nice. Comparing them, I noticed that that watch has polished hour and minute hands, while this one has brushed hour and minute hands. I guess this is the only one with all this extra brushing (brushed sides, brushed hands). Both watches have large enough lume plots that the brushing or polishing of the hands doesnt make much of a difference for visibility, but the brushing on the SLA043 does do a much better job of evoking ice like the intent was for this piece. I still think that is a really cool concept. While a plain black diver works year round, I've often felt like blue divers can lean summer, but this is a blue diver that feels at home in cold temps.


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

JapanJames said:


> While a plain black diver works year round, I've often felt like blue divers can lean summer, but this is a blue diver that feels at home in cold temps.


it could be due to the black strap vs the blue strap. I've noticed it can change the feel of the look quite a bit. With the black strap, the blue dial just fades away into the dark side.


----------



## ßπø~∂¥ (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## themikey (Aug 20, 2020)

ßπø~∂¥ said:


> View attachment 15576187
> View attachment 15576188


Yea that is intoxicating. Beautiful pictures


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

JapanJames said:


> No pics of it yet, but I picked up the beams limited release too. Run of 300. Also very nice. Comparing them, I noticed that that watch has polished hour and minute hands, while this one has brushed hour and minute hands. I guess this is the only one with all this extra brushing (brushed sides, brushed hands). Both watches have large enough lume plots that the brushing or polishing of the hands doesnt make much of a difference for visibility, but the brushing on the SLA043 does do a much better job of evoking ice like the intent was for this piece. I still think that is a really cool concept. While a plain black diver works year round, I've often felt like blue divers can lean summer, but this is a blue diver that feels at home in cold temps.


You have been spoiling yourself, a very nice acquisition indeed. It would be great to have some pics of it side by side with the 043 when you have a chance.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

woodruffm said:


> You have been spoiling yourself, a very nice acquisition indeed. It would be great to have some pics of it side by side with the 043 when you have a chance.


I have... and I have some guilt about it!

I thought I'd missed the opportunity to order the beams release but when I saw orders opened up again on the website I couldn't resist. Going to have to slow down on watch purchases for a while!

I am not good at taking pics of multiple watches at once, so pardon the low quality of these pics with the watches lined up on my bench.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

That 043 is growing on me having missed out on the 037 (unless someone wants to sell me one) 

Just trying to get my head around that sky blue seconds hand on an ostensibly vintage themed piece.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I now hate my other watches. This is what the sbdc053 should have been!


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## bird (Oct 11, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Got delivered today


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Lowpeak (Dec 24, 2012)

Really enjoying mine. No love for the Seiko straps though. Put mine on a Bonetto Cinturini and will most likely pick up a Tropic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

JapanJames said:


> View attachment 15569160
> 
> This watch on the right I owned when I went to the store, and I purchased the one on the left. I thought this was a good pic to show the difference between regular and ever-brilliant steel.
> 
> Been loving this piece more than most of my gses.


I think it is good to mention here that the steel in the SPB149 has the Seiko proprietary Diashield coating on it which makes the steel appear darker than a regular steel. The contrast between diashield coating and the ever-brilliant steel is pretty big!


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

dan13rla said:


> I think it is good to mention here that the steel in the SPB149 has the Seiko proprietary Diashield coating on it which makes the steel appear darker than a regular steel. The contrast between diashield coating and the ever-brilliant steel is pretty big!


Btw I heard that one can buy just the SLA017 bracelet from Seiko but I think that too has the Diashield coating so I wonder how it would look on a SLA043? Probably not very good which is a bummer since there is no other bracelet options for this watch as far as I know.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

dan13rla said:


> I think it is good to mention here that the steel in the SPB149 has the Seiko proprietary Diashield coating on it which makes the steel appear darker than a regular steel. The contrast between diashield coating and the ever-brilliant steel is pretty big!


This is true, but these ever-brilliant steel models also have diashield applied. I guess they would appear even whiter if not for the diashield!


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

JapanJames said:


> This is true, but these ever-brilliant steel models also have diashield applied. I guess they would appear even whiter if not for the diashield!


Oh alright that's a good point, thank you!


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

The more I wear this watch and the beams limited one, the more I'm struck by how different they are. One might think it's really just the color difference that stands out but IMO the difference of the case sides being brushed on this watch and not on any of the other models is really big. I find the intersection of the lugs on this piece with the radial brushing on top and horizontal brushing on the side to be my favorite part of the watch to look at. With the polished sides on the other models, there's a bit of a visual disconnect between the top of the lugs and the sides, but with this watch the full shape of the lugs is proudly on display.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

JapanJames said:


> This is true, but these ever-brilliant steel models also have diashield applied. I guess they would appear even whiter if not for the diashield!


I asked my AD and he was pretty sure that there is no diashield coating on the ever-brilliant steel. Also the Seiko sites and reviews don't say that there is one I don't think. 🤔


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

dan13rla said:


> I asked my AD and he was pretty sure that there is no diashield coating on the ever-brilliant steel. Also the Seiko sites and reviews don't say that there is one I don't think. 🤔


I just double checked the websites (official seiko site in japanese which I speak) and you're right, there's no mention of diashield. I guess I got mixed up somewhere!
I'm happy to hear this, since I know diashield has some real issues with getting polished. Although ever-brilliant steel may have it's own issues in this regard.

It definitely doesn't FEEL like diashield. Maybe it's my imagination, but to me it feels like diashield doesn't conduct heat like normal steel. It has that titanium or plasticky vibe. This doesn't feel that way.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Theres no diashield on ever bright steel


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

dan13rla said:


> Btw I heard that one can buy just the SLA017 bracelet from Seiko but I think that too has the Diashield coating so I wonder how it would look on a SLA043? Probably not very good which is a bummer since there is no other bracelet options for this watch as far as I know.


I wouldn't recommend the SLA017 bracelet and not just for the reason you suggested, the colours wouldn't match, but also the SLA017 bracelet is/was notorious for scratching the case between the lugs


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Steppy said:


> I wouldn't recommend the SLA017 bracelet and not just for the reason you suggested, the colours wouldn't match, but also the SLA017 is/was notorious for scratching the case between the lugs


SLA017 was/is not ever brilliant steel case, I believe. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Pun said:


> SLA017 was/is not ever brilliant steel case, I believe. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


Thats correct, that's why I said the watch head and bracelet colours would not match. The bracelet would be 316L diashield coated which would not match the ever brilliant steel head


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

Steppy said:


> Thats correct, that's why I said the watch head and bracelet colours would not match. The bracelet would be 316L diashield coated which would not match the ever brilliant steel head


Molle, who is a member here on WUS has the Sla017 bracelet on his Sla037 and it doesn't look too bad to my eye. I guess I would have to see the color difference in person. As for the Sla017 end links, I wonder if those could be sourced and put onto a different bracelet. Possibly a 19mm GS bracelet or a bracelet from the prospex line? I was pondering this same exact question because I just ordered the Sla043 and I know that I will be itching to put it on a steal bracelet sometime down the road.

Why do the Sla017 end links scratch the case? Were they not properly polished from the factory?


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I too want a bracelet for this watch. After watching a youtube video it looks like the spb143 lugs has a similar shape to the sla043. I've been debating whether I should take the leap and find out haha

Also this Komfit bands for the Speedmaster look is growing on me for the sla037. Komfit SLA037


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

josayeee said:


> I too want a bracelet for this watch. After watching a youtube video it looks like the spb143 lugs has a similar shape to the sla043. I've been debating whether I should take the leap and find out haha
> 
> Also this Komfit bands for the Speedmaster look is growing on me for the sla037. Komfit SLA037


The SPB143 lugs are 20mm as far as I am aware. If the overall profile is the same you might be to shave a little bit of each side with some minor surgery to the end links.

That Komfit band looks interesting but I would get tired of it in the long run.

I am still interested to see if it is possible to put SLA017 end links on a 19mm GS bracelet. Since I desk dive I wouldn't really miss the diver clasp anyway. I guess the difficult part would be to source the SLA017 end links.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

JapanJames said:


> View attachment 15569160
> 
> This watch on the right I owned when I went to the store, and I purchased the one on the left. I thought this was a good pic to show the difference between regular and ever-brilliant steel.
> 
> Been loving this piece more than most of my gses.


Thank you for sharing this! This is the first photo I've seen that I could tell the difference. And I really shouldn't have looked, now I can't unsee it and really want one! 😅


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

kritameth said:


> Thank you for sharing this!


NP!


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

I've been thinking about this watch for a couple of days now and Im happy to tell you that I just pulled the trigger on it and CANNOT wait for it to arrive.    

That Komfit looks surprisingly good on the 037. I know it is a seriously comfortable bracelet so I might have to buy it too.

ps. Would love to see some pics of the 017 bracelet on one of these ever-brilliant cases.


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

dan13rla said:


> I've been thinking about this watch for a couple of days now and Im happy to tell you that I just pulled the trigger on it and CANNOT wait for it to arrive.
> 
> That Komfit looks surprisingly good on the 037. I know it is a seriously comfortable bracelet so I might have to buy it too.
> 
> ps. Would love to see some pics of the 017 bracelet on one of these ever-brilliant cases.


Congrats!! I am waiting on my watch to arrive as well. I will post pics once I receive it.

Here is link to Molle's instagram account. Login • Instagram

He has some pics of an SLA037 with an SLA017 bracelet. I hope he doesn't mind that I am sharing his instagram on here.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

bigbombula said:


> Congrats!! I am waiting on my watch to arrive as well. I will post pics once I receive it.
> 
> Here is link to Molle's instagram account. Login • Instagram
> 
> He has some pics of an SLA037 with an SLA017 bracelet. I hope he doesn't mind that I am sharing his instagram on here.


Congrats to you also! ...and thanks for the link I'll check it out. Btw, he has an open profile on IG Im sure he wont mind.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I really like how the dial is sunburst but the sunburst effect is subtle because of the darker blue dial. It does look like navy blue most of the time.

When the SBDC053 came out I adored the watch but I always wanted the bezel insert to be black and the watch to be smaller. As you can imagine, this SLA043 release just blew me away.


----------



## Molle (Mar 30, 2006)

bigbombula said:


> Congrats!! I am waiting on my watch to arrive as well. I will post pics once I receive it.
> 
> Here is link to Molle's instagram account. Login • Instagram
> 
> He has some pics of an SLA037 with an SLA017 bracelet. I hope he doesn't mind that I am sharing his instagram on here.


I don't mind 

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

Was the SLA017 not diashield? Judging from my own experience with diashield it feels like the color would be very noticably different.

Although sometimes I feel like my eyes are too good for my own good...


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

JapanJames said:


> Was the SLA017 not diashield? Judging from my own experience with diashield it feels like the color would be very noticably different.
> 
> Although sometimes I feel like my eyes are too good for my own good...


Yes the SLA017 was diashield coated 316L steel. It was quite a dark colour, sort of in between steel and titanium colour


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Btw, does anyone know for sure what material is used in the bezel? There is no info on it on the Seiko website. Looks a lot like the bezel on SPB053 which is some sort of lacquer coated steel afaik.


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

I read somewhere that it is the same construction as the SBDX017 so stainless steel with a gloss lacquer coating which looks lovely but does need some care as it can scratch.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Couple shots of my newcomer. Btw, I absolutely looove it!


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

Here is mine. It is a beautiful watch in the metal. I would say that the overall quality and finishing is on par with GS.


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

bigbombula said:


> Here is mine. It is a beautiful watch in the metal. I would say that the overall quality and finishing is on par with GS.


I agree. The brushed case finishing is beautiful. If this movement is actually regulated, it's probably a GS.


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

Jwatches826 said:


> I agree. The brushed case finishing is beautiful. If this movement is actually regulated, it's probably a GS.


I concur. If the movement was regulated to the same level as a GS it would be equivalent. I am not sure why Seiko is unwilling to put into the extra work into the movement especially if they are charging GS prices. I would understand if the SLA watches were cheaper than the equivalent GS. Either way it is a beautiful watch and when comparing it to the Swiss I still believe it is a good value.


----------



## Amosjdu (Dec 2, 2020)

josayeee said:


> I now hate my other watches. This is what the sbdc053 should have been!
> View attachment 15578226


Congrats on the watch! I recognized the cup in the background and thought I'd say hey! I was stalking the site and flip flopping back and forth between this and the SLA037. Shortly after making the purchase, I saw that the 043 was gone too!

Hahaha, very glad to see it up here


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Amosjdu said:


> Congrats on the watch! I recognized the cup in the background and thought I'd say hey! I was stalking the site and flip flopping back and forth between this and the SLA037. Shortly after making the purchase, I saw that the 043 was gone too!
> 
> Hahaha, very glad to see it up here


Haha wow small world. I was actually flip flopping on whether to purchase the 043 for weeks but was waiting for youtube reviews. When Black Friday hit I considered the 037 briefly. Then when I saw the 037 go, I thought I need to pull the trigger on the 043 asap haha worked out well!


----------



## themikey (Aug 20, 2020)

Here's some of my pics when I tried on in store (unfortunately i had to use gloves and they had plastic all over it)

I thought both were impressive, I liked the 037 more for the more vintage looks and dial
043 was a bit too bright blue dial, but i can see the appeal of either


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

I will be wearing this today to meet a couple of my team for a Christmas business lunch before we enter Covid Tier 3 rules in the South East, UK tomorrow.

Still loving this watch, Seiko got a lot right with this quirky reissue of the original 62Mas.










.


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

I wanted to give you guys an update on the accuracy of my watch. After wearing the watch for a week it is running approximately +4 seconds a day. That is not too shabby but I hope it will stay that way. What are you guys experiencing in terms of time keeping?


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

bigbombula said:


> I wanted to give you guys an update on the accuracy of my watch. After wearing the watch for a week it is running approximately +4 seconds a day. That is not too shabby but I hope it will stay that way. What are you guys experiencing in terms of time keeping?


That's great considering the accuracy specification for the 043. I'm running around +2 secs and the best thing about this is that you can just pull the crown out every week for a short amount of time for a full reset. Say you're running +28 seconds a week, all you have to do is pull the crown out and stop the watch for 28 seconds.

I'm still enamored by the brushing, haha.


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

Jwatches826 said:


> That's great considering the accuracy specification for the 043. I'm running around +2 secs and the best thing about this is that you can just pull the crown out every week for a short amount of time for a full reset. Say you're running +28 seconds a week, all you have to do is pull the crown out and stop the watch for 28 seconds.
> 
> I'm still enamored by the brushing, haha.


I am glad your watch is running +2, that is pretty impressive. I wonder if Seiko has tightened up the regulation on these new Limited Editions due to the previous complaints.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Mine is running consistently at +9 spd.. its now a month on my wrist.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Mine runs +4 spd. I asked the local Seiko watchmaker here and he said it doesn't cost much to regulate one if needed.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

I got lucky with mine, it gains 2 seconds on the wrist over the course of a week. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

woodruffm said:


> I got lucky with mine, it gains 2 seconds on the wrist over the course of a week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


That is very good! I am glad to see that some of our watches are running significantly better than the stated specs. Let's hope others have the same luck.


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

I am thinking about acquiring one of these. Can any owners share their experiences? Better or worse than other sla’s? How’s do you feel about the all brushed case? How are you getting along with the dial color? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

eric198324 said:


> I am thinking about acquiring one of these. Can any owners share their experiences? Better or worse than other sla's? How's do you feel about the all brushed case? How are you getting along with the dial color? Thanks in advance!


I am thoroughly enjoying mine so far. I can't comment on how it compares to the other SLA models because I haven't owned any other. I would say the overall quality and finishing of the watch is comparable to a GS. The brushing on the case is beautiful and makes the watch less dressy. That could be a positive or negative depending on what you are looking for in a dive watch. Even though the brushing dresses down the watch a bit it still has plenty of bling on the dial. The hour and minute hands are highly polished on the edges and play with the light. The indices are mirror polished and so is the rehaut. The dial is very dynamic. I am partial to blue dials, so I don't know if my opinion means much but I love the dial color and the baby blue seconds hand. The dial is a rich blue color with a bit of a sunburst. I believe it properly evokes the artic theme Seiko was going for.

For me there a couple negatives. I wish seiko included a steel bracelet as well as regulated the watches to a higher spec. Even though my watch is keeping within COSC specs some people are not so lucky. Both of these negatives I was aware of before purchasing the watch and still decided to go for it. Overall I am pleased with my decision.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

bigbombula said:


> I am thoroughly enjoying mine so far. I can't comment on how it compares to the other SLA models because I haven't owned any other. I would say the overall quality and finishing of the watch is comparable to a GS. The brushing on the case is beautiful and makes the watch less dressy. That could be a positive or negative depending on what you are looking for in a dive watch. Even though the brushing dresses down the watch a bit it still has plenty of bling on the dial. The hour and minute hands are highly polished on the edges and play with the light. The indices are mirror polished and so is the rehaut. The dial is very dynamic. I am partial to blue dials, so I don't know if my opinion means much but I love the dial color and the baby blue seconds hand. The dial is a rich blue color with a bit of a sunburst. I believe it properly evokes the artic theme Seiko was going for.
> 
> For me there a couple negatives. I wish seiko included a steel bracelet as well as regulated the watches to a higher spec. Even though my watch is keeping within COSC specs some people are not so lucky. Both of these negatives I was aware of before purchasing the watch and still decided to go for it. Overall I am pleased with my decision.


Wow, this is _exactly_ my thoughts about this watch. I absolutely love this piece and personally have zero regrets that I chose this over the Blue Bay 58. I would add that I've worn this with different rubber straps, natos, leather straps and with a canvas strap and with all of those the watch really "sings" so it is a bit of strap monster IMO! My only negatives are the absence of the bracelet and the unregulated movement also which both really absolutely positively should be included in the deal for this money. That said regulating the movement afterwards shouldn't cost more than 20-30 euros.


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

eric198324 said:


> I am thinking about acquiring one of these. Can any owners share their experiences? Better or worse than other sla's? How's do you feel about the all brushed case? How are you getting along with the dial color? Thanks in advance!


I was considering the 043 as well as the 017, but ended up with the 037. I already have other standard divers, so I wanted a diver that has a bit more pop, and the blue seconds hand stood out in a good way and an interesting way (although others may prefer a muted look in their dials). Again, that totally depends on what you prefer in terms of the aesthetics and on how you prefer to round out your personal collection. Quality is amazing like others have already mentioned.

Maybe it was just my anecdotal experience shopping around for the aforementioned watches, but a brand new 037 was materially cheaper than a used 017 and significantly cheaper than a new 043. From a value perspective, it was an easy decision for me. I didn't really care for the hi-beat movement nor do I care for a diver with more traditional aesthetics, but I do understand why the 017 or the 037 is considered more versatile. I also didn't care for the bracelet on the 017 since I prefer to wear my watches on other alternative straps such as Erika Original straps, leather straps and rubber straps. I just wanted a high-quality Seiko diver that has the newly introduced EB steel and a bit of fun on the dial - the 043 is exactly what I was looking for and then some (added bonus that my watch is +2 secs per day, but of course YMMV).


----------



## eric198324 (Jul 15, 2013)

I greatly appreciate your thoughts, gentlemen! I am close to pulling the trigger but find some resistance in the back of my mind. I believe I still question if the dial/second hand color combination is going to work for me and if the thickness is going to be an issue.

I just sold a Black BB58, but found the way it wore to be absolutely wonderful! There are clear trade offs between the sla043 and the BB58 blue and I am having a hard time determining which way I lean.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

FWIW I have the SLA017 and the bracelet is nothing to write home about. Tropic-style straps are properly at home on these, whether that be Uncle Seiko's 19mm, or nudging in a 20mm Synchron, Meraud, Joseph Bonnie, etc. In regards to whether to go BB58 Blue or SLA043, well you've got me there too. Similarly, I'm pondering about possibly getting another 62MAS-reissue to retire my 017, but perhaps because I already have the 017 I'm leaning towards the BB58. Perhaps the 11.9mm thickness of the BB58 vs. the 14.1mm of the SLA043, the objectively nicer bracelet/clasp, and the fact that the MT5402 is COSC-certified are pushing it over the edge for me.


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

eric198324 said:


> I greatly appreciate your thoughts, gentlemen! I am close to pulling the trigger but find some resistance in the back of my mind. I believe I still question if the dial/second hand color combination is going to work for me and if the thickness is going to be an issue.
> 
> I just sold a Black BB58, but found the way it wore to be absolutely wonderful! There are clear trade offs between the sla043 and the BB58 blue and I am having a hard time determining which way I lean.


I have never handled a BB58 but I did own an in house movement Black Bay and the overall finishing and details were a notch lower than the SLA043. The Black Bay did have a nice bracelet but I found the longish lugs and slab sided case didn't work well on my wrist. The SLA043 is a bit thick but it wears well. I believe that is partially because the lug to lug is reasonable and the domed crystal adds at least 1 mm to the thickness. In reality it probably wears closer to 13mm thick. That is pretty much in line with most other divers on the market. Overall the thickness has been an non issue for me and I am usually sensitive to thick cases. With that being said I am sure Seiko could have shaved off 1mm off the backside of the case. That would have been ideal.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

eric198324 said:


> I greatly appreciate your thoughts, gentlemen! I am close to pulling the trigger but find some resistance in the back of my mind. I believe I still question if the dial/second hand color combination is going to work for me and if the thickness is going to be an issue.
> 
> I just sold a Black BB58, but found the way it wore to be absolutely wonderful! There are clear trade offs between the sla043 and the BB58 blue and I am having a hard time determining which way I lean.


Sounds like you're going through the same ponderings as I did. I used to own the first BB58 also and loved how it felt on the wrist. When I found out about the 043 I too had the question on my mind if it was too thick for my taste? Well... As I write this Im wearing the 043 on a regular nato that passes twice under the watch and still I don't think it's too thick (with other watches I usually always use single pass natos or cut them to one). Seiko just simply does an amazing job hiding those millimeters.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

dan13rla said:


> Sounds like you're going through the same ponderings as I did. I used to own the first BB58 also and loved how it felt on the wrist. When I found out about the 043 I too had the question on my mind if it was too thick for my taste? Well... As I write this Im wearing the 043 on a regular nato that passes twice under the watch and still I don't think it's too thick (with other watches I usually always use single pass natos or cut them to one). Seiko just simply does an amazing job hiding those millimeters.
> 
> View attachment 15618990


Looks amazing on nato.. simply beautiful.


----------



## Jwatches826 (Jun 13, 2020)

eric198324 said:


> I greatly appreciate your thoughts, gentlemen! I am close to pulling the trigger but find some resistance in the back of my mind. I believe I still question if the dial/second hand color combination is going to work for me and if the thickness is going to be an issue.
> 
> I just sold a Black BB58, but found the way it wore to be absolutely wonderful! There are clear trade offs between the sla043 and the BB58 blue and I am having a hard time determining which way I lean.


If color scheme is a concern, then maybe the 017 or 037 would fit better for your needs.

In terms of the 043 thickness, I haven't even noticed the thickness until you brought it up. It wears very well but here are some pics if you need.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Mine settled in at around +5 seconds. I’m pretty happy about that. Love this watch. 

Anyone got any strap ideas? I hate how the straps are so long. I’m thinking of cutting or buying an Uncle Seiko waffle which is only about 2cm shorter.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

josayeee said:


> Mine settled in at around +5 seconds. I'm pretty happy about that. Love this watch.
> 
> Anyone got any strap ideas? I hate how the straps are so long. I'm thinking of cutting or buying an Uncle Seiko waffle which is only about 2cm shorter.


I'm very much still in the honeymoon with mine too, with very little else getting wrist time.

I noticed that WatchGecko have released a new waffle strap with nice hardware and at a decent price, I'm considering picking up a 20mm version, I'll post the link if I can find it.

Sent from my KFSUWI using Tapatalk


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

This is the strap : ZULUDIVER Seacroft Waffle FKM Rubber Dive Watch Strap

Sent from my KFSUWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

josayeee said:


> Mine settled in at around +5 seconds. I'm pretty happy about that. Love this watch.


How long it took to settle at +5 spd? Mine is consistent at +8 spd for last fortnight...


----------



## PiguetPolo (Dec 27, 2020)

Initially dismissive, but the more I look at the 62MAS case shape and dial design, the more I'm feeling it. Must. Look. Away.

Among the three Reissues, SLA017, SLA037, and SLA043 which is people's choice?


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Mine settled in maybe after a 3-4 weeks. 

In terms of collectibility most people are going to prefer the 017 and 037 as the 017 is the original and the 037 has the high beat movement. I love blue watches and just prefer the 043 way more overall. I was huge on the sbdc053 but wished it had a black bezel and was smaller which the sla043 just happens to be!


----------



## jmagic (Mar 17, 2007)

I love the controversial light blue second hand, but I think the 017 will be the most desirable


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

josayeee said:


> Mine settled in at around +5 seconds. I'm pretty happy about that. Love this watch.
> 
> Anyone got any strap ideas? I hate how the straps are so long. I'm thinking of cutting or buying an Uncle Seiko waffle which is only about 2cm shorter.


I have not used the OEM rubbers almost at all. They are not very good IMO and yeah pretty long too. Instead I've used an Uncle Seiko tropic strap which I think fits this watch perfectly. Also I've wore it on a "Paratrooper Canvas" strap from @diaboliqstraps (IG), a grey one and a dark midnight blue nato (crown and buckle) and also on leather strap. Some pictures on my IG (link in my signature). ?


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

I really like both the waffle OEM rubbers for this watch and the tropic for the beams version. They don't collect dust like some of the standard seiko rubbers or my GS rubber strap, and they're not stiff like the old marinemaster strap. They're long but I just find that to be a natural practical part of the design, similar to the extra folded over material in natos. I also really like the design of the buckle and that it seems to be made of matching everbrilliant steel.

It would have been more authentic to the original straps to go with rubber keepers but I've heard from my AD that seiko has moved away from rubber keepers due to their tendency to break over time.


----------



## Vladimir_V (Oct 30, 2018)

Joining the club! Regards fro Bulgaria! I have tried Erica's originals. It matches great IMO. Glad to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Vladimir_V said:


> Joining the club! Regards fro Bulgaria! I have tried Erica's originals. It matches great IMO. Glad to hear your thoughts.
> View attachment 15648383


It's looking lovely with matching colours with second. Hand. How you feel about the watch on wrist and what accuracy it gives, if you've checked.

Congratulations for a great purchase. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Vladimir_V (Oct 30, 2018)

Pun said:


> It's looking lovely with matching colours with second. Hand. How you feel about the watch on wrist and what accuracy it gives, if you've checked.
> 
> Congratulations for a great purchase. Wear it in good health.


Thank you! It feels great on the wrist, it is a perfect size for me. I was aware about the feel as I owned previously SLA017, afterwards I got for a while SLA037. My decision for SLA043 was takken based on the deep blue dial, second hand as well as the new steel Seiko used, it looks amazing live. Honesty, I'm missing oem bracelet option, as I'm used of wearing it, nevertheless I have zero concerns about my choice. In regards to the accuracy - it goes goes +4 sec/daily. It is not something that I really care about, if it is the range of +/- 10 daily it is acceptable for me. After being more than 15 years watch enthusiastic, now I think I have more clear view how my collection should look like and I'm following that direction - to own one watch per brand. Now my small collection is - Seiko sla043, Omega Speedmaster 1861, Rolex sub and last but not least - Casio G-shock IP aged gmw-b5000. About Seiko - I had to decide between sla043 and GS snowflake. It was a hard choice, but my style is more sporty, so that influenced on my decision. So, if you ask me, after owning for approximately 2 months SLA043 I would recommend it. Great look, very comfortable on the wrist and really iconic model. It brings me a lot of excitement wearing it 

Cheers and regards,
Vlado


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Vladimir_V said:


> Joining the club! Regards fro Bulgaria! I have tried Erica's originals. It matches great IMO. Glad to hear your thoughts.
> View attachment 15648383


That combination looks fantastic.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Vladimir_V said:


> Thank you! It feels great on the wrist, it is a perfect size for me. I was aware about the feel as I owned previously SLA017, afterwards I got for a while SLA037. My decision for SLA043 was takken based on the deep blue dial, second hand as well as the new steel Seiko used, it looks amazing live. Honesty, I'm missing oem bracelet option, as I'm used of wearing it, nevertheless I have zero concerns about my choice. In regards to the accuracy - it goes goes +4 sec/daily. It is not something that I really care about, if it is the range of +/- 10 daily it is acceptable for me. After being more than 15 years watch enthusiastic, now I think I have more clear view how my collection should look like and I'm following that direction - to own one watch per brand. Now my small collection is - Seiko sla043, Omega Speedmaster 1861, Rolex sub and last but not least - Casio G-shock IP aged gmw-b5000. About Seiko - I had to decide between sla043 and GS snowflake. It was a hard choice, but my style is more sporty, so that influenced on my decision. So, if you ask me, after owning for approximately 2 months SLA043 I would recommend it. Great look, very comfortable on the wrist and really iconic model. It brings me a lot of excitement wearing it
> 
> Cheers and regards,
> Vlado


Yours' is a fabulous collection indeed. Great watches, all of them.


----------



## Mbappe (May 13, 2020)

Whats the comfort level on this guy? How is it to wear for long periods? Such a beauty of a watch!


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

It's going to depend on the strap you use really. The factory straps are comfortable for me, but im sure an ericas originals like Vladimir is using would be ultra-comfortable.
It's not particularly top heavy.


----------



## tanvir14 (Jun 23, 2019)

too poor to be in this thread..  one day...


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

The AR-coating (among other things) on this bad boy is absolutely amazing! At times the box sapphire just vanishes!


----------



## stookie (Jan 28, 2021)

dan13rla said:


> Sounds like you're going through the same ponderings as I did. I used to own the first BB58 also and loved how it felt on the wrist. When I found out about the 043 I too had the question on my mind if it was too thick for my taste? Well... As I write this Im wearing the 043 on a regular nato that passes twice under the watch and still I don't think it's too thick (with other watches I usually always use single pass natos or cut them to one). Seiko just simply does an amazing job hiding those millimeters.
> 
> View attachment 15618990


Where is your strap from? Having the hardest time finding certain colors in 19mm lol


----------



## stookie (Jan 28, 2021)

first watch in this price range and so far no regrets


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

dan13rla said:


> The AR-coating (among other things) on this bad boy is absolutely amazing! At times the box sapphire just vanishes!
> 
> View attachment 15665250


Amazing strap, what is that?


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

stookie said:


> Where is your strap from? Having the hardest time finding certain colors in 19mm lol


It's a Watch Obsession 19mm nato. 👍


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Steppy said:


> Amazing strap, what is that?


I can't remember the model name but it's from FinWatchStraps. 👍


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Trying out a different look which I'm enjoying.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

That looks pretty cool!


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Awful lol.


----------



## stookie (Jan 28, 2021)

dan13rla said:


> It's a Watch Obsession 19mm nato. 👍


awesome thanks!


----------



## stookie (Jan 28, 2021)

Does anyone know where to source a SLA017 bracelet?


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

stookie said:


> Does anyone know where to source a SLA017 bracelet?


Try your nearest Seiko AD they should be able to order you one. Mine is on its way to me as I write this.


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

dan13rla said:


> Try your nearest Seiko AD they should be able to order you one. Mine is on its way to me as I write this.


I just ordered mine from ED Marshall Jewlers. Mine should be arriving in the next couple of weeks. You can always give them a call and speak to Adam. He should be able to source you one as well.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

dan13rla said:


> Try your nearest Seiko AD they should be able to order you one. Mine is on its way to me as I write this.


Wow, didn't think they would still be available.

How much was it ?


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

Steppy said:


> Wow, didn't think they would still be available.
> 
> How much was it ?


I am not sure how much the bracelet would cost in Europe but I was quoted 250 USD without shipping or tax.


----------



## Watch19 (Oct 15, 2016)

On the SLA017 owners thread, the bracelet supplied with that watch received lot of criticism. Perhaps that's why Seiko didn't supply one on subsequent versions.
Now, with 037 and 043, guys are willing to pay OEM$$ to get it. 
Since Seiko seems to be issuing endless variants of these 62MAS SLA's, perhaps Larry (Uncle Seiko) can tool up an endlink to match this case to his bracelets.
For me, the factory bracelet wasn't so bad and I was glad the watch came with it along with a strap. My 017 is always on it's bracelet.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

The SLA017 bracelet really doesn't seem like a great match for the 043 to me... you have the difference between ever-brilliant steel and diashield coated steel, and the 043 is brushed on the side of the case but the 017 bracelet has polished sides, which also seems like a mismatch.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

JapanJames said:


> The SLA017 bracelet really doesn't seem like a great match for the 043 to me... you have the difference between ever-brilliant steel and diashield coated steel, and the 043 is brushed on the side of the case but the 017 bracelet has polished sides, which also seems like a mismatch.


I agree. Ever-brilliant steel bracelet, whenever Seiko launches, would be best suited for 043. I'm sure they'll charge it accordingly.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Pun said:


> I agree. Ever-brilliant steel bracelet, whenever Seiko launches, would be best suited for 043. I'm sure they'll charge it accordingly.


I'll pay for it Seiko if you are watching haha


----------



## stookie (Jan 28, 2021)

It'll be nice to see the color diff when you guys get yours in. Thanks for the info


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

josayeee said:


> I'll pay for it Seiko if you are watching haha


I would pay for it as well. I hope they eventually do make an ever brilliant steel bracelet. For now I will see how I get along with the mismatched bracelet. Once I get it in I will take some pics and post them.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

I think that this watch was made to be worn on a strap, and that is definitely the best combo in my eyes. 

Unfortunately the bracelet for the 017 looks like an afterthought, and we all know that bracelets isn't an area where Seiko excel.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbappe (May 13, 2020)

woodruffm said:


> I think that this watch was made to be worn on a strap, and that is definitely the best combo in my eyes.
> 
> Unfortunately the bracelet for the 017 looks like an afterthought, and we all know that bracelets isn't an area where Seiko excel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


From my experience the Seiko straps are up there with the best in terms of quality, but the bracelets certainly could use some improvements.


----------



## iltdy (Mar 2, 2010)

What about this combo？


----------



## Golden Fleece (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks like you killed the thread with that post. Everyone must have been traumatised!



iltdy said:


> What about this combo？
> View attachment 15704308
> View attachment 15704309


----------



## Abraxas10016 (Feb 11, 2021)

bigbombula said:


> I would pay for it as well. I hope they eventually do make an ever brilliant steel bracelet. For now I will see how I get along with the mismatched bracelet. Once I get it in I will take some pics and post them.


Hi Bigbombula, this is off topic but are you still selling the Grand Seiko SBGA075?


----------



## Golden Fleece (Nov 2, 2010)

Does anyone have a problem with the height of the SLA043? Can it tuck underneath a shirt cuff?


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

I don't have any issues relating to the height of the watch. 14mm is not unreasonably thick in daily use. My Omega Mark 2 is 14.1mm and it's okay with the most of my shirts.


----------



## iltdy (Mar 2, 2010)

Golden Fleece said:


> Looks like you killed the thread with that post. Everyone must have been traumatised!


Are you kidding me？


----------



## Golden Fleece (Nov 2, 2010)

Yep - just messing around.  But that strap is pretty horrible...



iltdy said:


> Are you kidding me？


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

Golden Fleece said:


> Does anyone have a problem with the height of the SLA043? Can it tuck underneath a shirt cuff?


The thickness doesn't bother me. Especially since COVID I haven't been wearing tight cuffs at the office. It fits under most of my long sleeve shirts that I wear on a regular basis. I probably won't be wearing this watch with a suit. For business casual it is perfect.


----------



## Mbappe (May 13, 2020)

Golden Fleece said:


> Does anyone have a problem with the height of the SLA043? Can it tuck underneath a shirt cuff?


The actual thickness of the watch is fine, however, the main issue is the thickness of the strap. If you want it to fit nicely under the cuff, go for a thin strap like a perlon.


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Golden Fleece said:


> Does anyone have a problem with the height of the SLA043? Can it tuck underneath a shirt cuff?


Before purchasing the watch the height was a concern for me too. After the fact I haven't thought about at all really. No problemo. Njet. Nada. 👍


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

Mbappe said:


> The actual thickness of the watch is fine, however, the main issue is the thickness of the strap. If you want it to fit nicely under the cuff, go for a thin strap like a perlon.


I don't know about perlon heh (I don't personally care for those) but other than that you're right. The OEM rubber was too long and too sticky so I ditched those early. I've used natos, Uncle Seiko tropic, canvas and leather straps with the watch. 👍


----------



## whynotnow? (Jan 17, 2011)

I think the bracelet looks great, an improvement over the SBDC 62MAS, with the more sharply angled and flattened links. At the price point, it works fine. I'd prefer they tighten up on what's _*inside*_ the case.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Just in today from the WatchGecko sale a dark blue Zulu Diver Tropic Strap, really like the feel and the aesthetic.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

woodruffm said:


> Just in today from the WatchGecko sale a dark blue Zulu Diver Tropic Strap, really like the feel and the aesthetic.


looks great, more pictures please in different lighting!


----------



## iltdy (Mar 2, 2010)

Golden Fleece said:


> Yep - just messing around.  But that strap is pretty horrible...


Well i honestly cant agree. 😀


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

woodruffm said:


> Just in today from the WatchGecko sale a dark blue Zulu Diver Tropic Strap, really like the feel and the aesthetic.


Is that a 20mm, seems to fit fine.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes a 20mm, you can't even tell to be honest, the strap is very supple. I pushed the 19mm seiko fat spring bars through without any issue.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## stookie (Jan 28, 2021)

Golden Fleece said:


> Does anyone have a problem with the height of the SLA043? Can it tuck underneath a shirt cuff?


Considering that the crystal is roughly 2mm of the height it hasn't bothered me at all. I'm usually picky about anything above 13.5mm, but it works. I think fitment under cuff depends on how fitted your shirts are. Like someone mentioned too, since covid I haven't worn any button downs yet haha


----------



## stookie (Jan 28, 2021)

What kind of spring bars will fit our lugs that aren't seiko fatties? It seems like everyone is just stuffing the fat bars into whatever straps, but are there any with larger shoulders that would work that aren't fat?


----------



## dan13rla (Sep 28, 2017)

These two straps I use the most with my SLA043. First one is a @diaboliqstraps (IG) paratrooper canvas and the second one is Uncle Seiko's 19mm tropic. The third most used for me is a leather strap I got custom made for this watch.

Would love to see other combos you guys use with the SLA043.


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

Hi All!

Celebrated my 50th birthday last weekend and my wife surprised me with this guy. She bought it from a very good friend of mine, who's a relatively new local AD. So, she was able to support my habit and his biz lol. The bourbon was another great gift from another great friend! While we couldn't have a bash like the old days (2019!?), I'm looking fwd to having a BLOW OUT as soon as we safely can!


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)

woodruffm said:


> This has been a Seiko Limited Edition run of 1700 pieces, hopefully more than a few have found their way into the hands of WUS members...


That dial is stunning


----------



## Ceelo (May 3, 2013)

Was interested in a 62MAS style diver that I could use as a daily. Originally looked at the SPB143 and whilst ok, saw this in the display. Heart fluttered, knew I had to have it, so here we are. Will likely end up on a tropic strap (waffles a little so so for me) and sure as heck ain't going to be spending its days in a watch box. Anyway, enjoy.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

josayeee said:


> I too want a bracelet for this watch. After watching a youtube video it looks like the spb143 lugs has a similar shape to the sla043. I've been debating whether I should take the leap and find out haha
> 
> Also this Komfit bands for the Speedmaster look is growing on me for the sla037. Komfit SLA037


Thanks for the tip! Although this 16mm one feels a bit too narrow. I'd like to try the wide 18mm version.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CLwl2pOLpz6/


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

Curious to know why, when I see a FS ad for a SLA043, the ltd # is photoshopped out in most cases? Why are people reluctant to share? Mine's 532/1700. Would be cool to know where 531 or 533 were.









Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

568 here! I wonder if it is 1700 total for SBDX039 & SLA043 combined.


----------



## 044 (Mar 10, 2020)

keerola said:


> 568 here! I wonder if it is 1700 total for SBDX039 & SLA043 combined.


Yes. Japan alone gets 500 and the rest of the world the remaining 1200 pieces. This information is stated in some Japanese dealers website.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

044 said:


> Yes. Japan alone gets 500 and the rest of the world the remaining 1200 pieces. This information is stated in some Japanese dealers website.


Hmm so I'm basically 0068/1200 then


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Koolthang said:


> Curious to know why, when I see a FS ad for a SLA043, the ltd # is photoshopped out in most cases? Why are people reluctant to share? Mine's 532/1700. Would be cool to know where 531 or 533 were.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got 530/1700 which is close haha


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

josayeee said:


> I've got 530/1700 which is close haha


Oh wow! Brother from another mother! Lol. Where did you buy yours from? I picked mine up from Russell Jewelers in Richmond. A very good friend of mine owns that store.

Seiko Stable: SNZH53, SKX007, SPB153, SLA043


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

keerola said:


> 568 here! I wonder if it is 1700 total for SBDX039 & SLA043 combined.


Where are you from, keerola? Just curious how this series was distributed. So far there's 3 of us in the 500's here - one a neighbor

Seiko Stable: SNZH53, SKX007, SPB153, SLA043


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Mine is 1570/1700


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Koolthang said:


> Oh wow! Brother from another mother! Lol. Where did you buy yours from? I picked mine up from Russell Jewelers in Richmond. A very good friend of mine owns that store.
> 
> Seiko Stable: SNZH53, SKX007, SPB153, SLA043


Hello neighbour haha. I got mine from Halifax Watch..I only recently discovered Russell Jewellers in the New Year and bought a Turtle from them. I wish I discovered them sooner. Great people over there! I'll be back there for sure.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Koolthang said:


> Where are you from, keerola? Just curious how this series was distributed. So far there's 3 of us in the 500's here - one a neighbor
> 
> Seiko Stable: SNZH53, SKX007, SPB153, SLA043


Finland.

Greetings from "glacier"


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

keerola said:


> Finland.
> 
> Greetings from "glacier"
> 
> View attachment 15753398


That dial is perfectly suited for your environment!

Seiko Stable: SNZH53, SKX007, SPB153, SLA043


----------



## pinrut (Dec 7, 2011)

Koolthang said:


> Curious to know why, when I see a FS ad for a SLA043, the ltd # is photoshopped out in most cases? Why are people reluctant to share? Mine's 532/1700. Would be cool to know where 531 or 533 were.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good question, I don't understand why it seems like information that people wouldn't want to share. I guess if someone wanted to make a fake they could put any number they wanted? There must be other serial numbers internal to the case for the movement, etc that should be tied to the LE#...


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

pinrut said:


> That's a good question, I don't understand why it seems like information that people wouldn't want to share. I guess if someone wanted to make a fake they could put any number they wanted? There must be other serial numbers internal to the case for the movement, etc that should be tied to the LE#...


I know, right? If I was a buyer, I would insist on a pic of a caseback, including the number as i may be after a number sentimental to me or may want to avoid a number like 666 for example? Lol. Actually 666 would be kind of cool. My number actually happens to be my home tel# prefix but if I had more choices, I would have carefully picked. For instance 313 for my son's bday as it would likely end up on his wrist eventually. However, I understand i would have to go to Japan to find a watch between 1-500!

Choosing a number is actually an interesting topic on its own! What lengths would someone go through to find 'the one' ?

Seiko Stable: SNZH53, SKX007, SPB153, SLA043


----------



## 044 (Mar 10, 2020)

044 said:


> Yes. Japan alone gets 500 and the rest of the world the remaining 1200 pieces. This information is stated in some Japanese dealers website.


I think some here are mistaking that Japan gets the first 500 numbers. I don't think that's the case, cos I've seen greater than 500 numbered pieces in Japan.


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Koolthang said:


> Curious to know why, when I see a FS ad for a SLA043, the ltd # is photoshopped out in most cases? Why are people reluctant to share? Mine's 532/1700. Would be cool to know where 531 or 533 were.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pinrut said:


> That's a good question, I don't understand why it seems like information that people wouldn't want to share. I guess if someone wanted to make a fake they could put any number they wanted? There must be other serial numbers internal to the case for the movement, etc that should be tied to the LE#...





Koolthang said:


> I know, right? If I was a buyer, I would insist on a pic of a caseback, including the number as i may be after a number sentimental to me or may want to avoid a number like 666 for example? Lol. Actually 666 would be kind of cool. My number actually happens to be my home tel# prefix but if I had more choices, I would have carefully picked. For instance 313 for my son's bday as it would likely end up on his wrist eventually. However, I understand i would have to go to Japan to find a watch between 1-500!
> 
> Choosing a number is actually an interesting topic on its own! What lengths would someone go through to find 'the one' ?
> 
> Seiko Stable: SNZH53, SKX007, SPB153, SLA043


Most of the reason people might choose not to share this information or to redact it in for sale listings is to protect privacy.

It may also make sense to keep that sort of info out of the public realm for other reasons - off the top of my head, I'm thinking of a factual scenario where a dispute over rightful ownership of an item arose, or the need to prove it's authentic via a chain of paperwork arises (ie registered warranty, insurance, etc.).

I suppose an interesting question might arise as to whether it could/should be shared with a prospective legitimate buyer if one is selling a watch. Personally, I decline to share that sort of info proactively, and probably would do so if asked, unless it was a serious buyer I already knew, or one that had solid references that I'd already vetted.

I'm more wary of avoiding helping bad actors than I am interested in catering to a prospective buyer looking for that elusive number of their choice.

Gosh, who says lawyers aren't fun?


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

044 said:


> I think some here are mistaking that Japan gets the first 500 numbers. I don't think that's the case, cos I've seen greater than 500 numbered pieces in Japan.


Yeah, I bought mine from an AD in Japan and the number is 700 something.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Number 112 reporting in, purchased through an official Seiko retailer in the UK


----------



## Mbappe (May 13, 2020)

woodruffm said:


> Number 112 reporting in, purchased through an official Seiko retailer in the UK


Where is the strap from if you don't mind me asking? I'm looking for a nice tropic for my 043.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Mbappe said:


> Where is the strap from if you don't mind me asking? I'm looking for a nice tropic for my 043.


WatchGecko

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCollins1916 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mbappe said:


> Where is the strap from if you don't mind me asking? I'm looking for a nice tropic for my 043.





woodruffm said:


> WatchGecko
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


+1 on the WatchGecko vintage FKM tropic.

Great fit on my SLA033/037/039, and the straps take the Seiko fatties easily. Very comfortable straps.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

They had a recent sale on and were offering this strap at £18 which is an absolute steal, the buckle is of very high quality and the strap itself is great and is very supple.

I also picked up 5 extra pairs of 19mm fatty spring bars from Uncle Seiko so that I can leave them in situ with the extra straps that I've purchased, as removing them from a strap with standard sized holes can take a bit of persuasion as we all know.


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

Hey Guys. Curious to know how much you have to screw down your crown for it to be tightly closed? Mine appears to be only a 1/4 turn? Seems unusual in that I have to turn the crown on my other divers at least 2 full turns.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Koolthang said:


> Hey Guys. Curious to know how much you have to screw down your crown for it to be tightly closed? Mine appears to be only a 1/4 turn? Seems unusual in that I have to turn the crown on my other divers at least 2 full turns.


Yes, yours appears unusual indeed. Mine takes 2 turns easily.


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

I think I've stripped the crown (gag). Back to the AD :-(


----------



## ßπø~∂¥ (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## discretesound (Sep 21, 2020)

Got mine today! Absolutely loving the case dimensions and that deep blue dial!


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

discretesound said:


> Got mine today! Absolutely loving the case dimensions and that deep blue dial!
> View attachment 15775097


Cracking photo bud, welcome to the club


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Koolthang said:


> Hey Guys. Curious to know how much you have to screw down your crown for it to be tightly closed? Mine appears to be only a 1/4 turn? Seems unusual in that I have to turn the crown on my other divers at least 2 full turns.


When I first got mine, I had the same experience (1/2 turn to screw down the crown). I then thought "this can't be right". Unscrewed and re-screwed a couple more times. After being a bit more careful with it, I did get a proper fit/seal - about 2 turns worth.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

BTW, S/N 0283 reporting in from Vancouver, Canada (although I bought it out of Toronto).

On an Uncle Seiko waffle I already had for another watch (supplied ones too long).









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

das997 said:


> When I first got mine, I had the same experience (1/2 turn to screw down the crown). I then thought "this can't be right". Unscrewed and re-screwed a couple more times. After being a bit more careful with it, I did get a proper fit/seal - about 2 turns worth.


Hey Das997,

Nice to find another local owner! I had to return mine to my AD last Monday. He had a look at it and thinks I stripped the threads on the inside of the crown. Its going to Seiko in ON and quite possibly Japan for repair. Could be 2-3 months before I get it back.

TBH, I chalk up the stripping due to the wobbly crown. I found that it had more play than the crowns on my SKX and SPB153 (green Willard), so considerably easier to crossthread if you're not careful. This aspect, and the misaligned bezel, are a little disappointing for me but I still don't regret the purchase - I want it back!


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Koolthang said:


> Hey Das997,
> 
> Nice to find another local owner! I had to return mine to my AD last Monday. He had a look at it and thinks I stripped the threads on the inside of the crown. Its going to Seiko in ON and quite possibly Japan for repair. Could be 2-3 months before I get it back.
> 
> TBH, I chalk up the stripping due to the wobbly crown. I found that it had more play than the crowns on my SKX and SPB153 (green Willard), so considerably easier to crossthread if you're not careful. This aspect, and the misaligned bezel, are a little disappointing for me but I still don't regret the purchase - I want it back!


Not good! I'm being extra super careful when I'm unscrewing/rescrewing the crown. This is the first watch I've ever experienced this with!?!? Where did you get yours (you said local A/D)? Christine?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

das997 said:


> Not good! I'm being extra super careful when I'm unscrewing/rescrewing the crown. This is the first watch I've ever experienced this with!?!? Where did you get yours (you said local A/D)? Christine?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I got mine from Russell Jewellers in Richmond. Also picked up my SPB153 there. I highly recommend them. They're real Seiko aficionados there.


----------



## Ceelo (May 3, 2013)

Just saying hello on a new blue tropic strap, still loving this watch.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

@Koolthang Was originally looking for the Hi Beat (SLA037) at Roldorf downtown. Probably lucky that he didn't have it, so I spent more time looking at the differences between an 8L35 and 8L55. I have no experience with the higher level mechanical movements (have a couple of GS 9F) and am a bit anal about accuracy. Found the 043 in Toronto - skipped the PST and next day delivery - so I went for it. Pretty pleased so far - have figured out that if I store it crown up at night I get about +2s/d so my OCD is under control. Sold off all my mechanicals a couple of months ago, so this is me trying to scratch a Rolex itch (not a Rolex fan, but intrigued by high end mechanical). I really love the dial, handset and brushed case of the '043.
@Ceelo Where did you get the blue tropic? Looks great! I've had this thing on about five different straps so far ... the one that looks the best is an old 18mm Navy Blue NATO I had, but am currently on an Uncle Seiko 19mm Waffle. Ordered a bunch of thin (1.2mm) NATOs last week to see how they look. The two straps that come with the watch remain in the box - too long for my 6.75" wrists...


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

das997 said:


> @Koolthang Was originally looking for the Hi Beat (SLA037) at Roldorf downtown. Probably lucky that he didn't have it, so I spent more time looking at the differences between an 8L35 and 8L55. I have no experience with the higher level mechanical movements (have a couple of GS 9F) and am a bit anal about accuracy. Found the 043 in Toronto - skipped the PST and next day delivery - so I went for it. Pretty pleased so far - have figured out that if I store it crown up at night I get about +2s/d so my OCD is under control. Sold off all my mechanicals a couple of months ago, so this is me trying to scratch a Rolex itch (not a Rolex fan, but intrigued by high end mechanical). I really love the dial, handset and brushed case of the '043.
> @Ceelo Where did you get the blue tropic? Looks great! I've had this thing on about five different straps so far ... the one that looks the best is an old 18mm Navy Blue NATO I had, but am currently on an Uncle Seiko 19mm Waffle. Ordered a bunch of thin (1.2mm) NATOs last week to see how they look. The two straps that come with the watch remain in the box - too long for my 6.75" wrists...


I really like the 037 of course but I'm not convinced about the $2k premium for the hi beat movement. Re: accuracy; I totally get your OCD, however, another forum member put it in perspective for me, when he said (paraphrasing) that when a buyer demands more accuracy from a mechanical watch, its like asking Ford to improve the steam engine. So, I'm OK with my 043 running +8 in all positions. I also enjoy setting it every day to my laptop's clock and winding up the spring. While my SPB153 is less accurate (+12), I do prefer its less wobbly/finicky crown over the 043's.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

The thing that kinda bugged me is that I had a 6R15 Sumo that ran about +1s/d when worn 24x7. That impressed me a whole lot (mind you - I did sorta regulate it myself). I was hoping the 8L35 was almost as good - most things I'd heard led me to that conclusion. The rational part of my mind says that anything under 30 sec/day is phenomenal considering it's a bunch of gears moving at incredible speed ;-) I'll keep a GShock in the background to sync everything up to. I'm going to have this mechanical piece for about 6 months before I make a decision on my SBGX115 and SBGX261...


----------



## Ceelo (May 3, 2013)

@das997 it's an eBay strap actually from a local seller here in Aus. It's surprisingly good, albeit a little long, but nothing like the stupidly long/thick straps that came with the watch. I have a black one on the way from uncle seiko that is taking forever to arrive, so interested to see the quality difference given this was half the cost.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

You'll like the Uncle Seiko (I have a couple). I wish (now) he did them in blue too...


----------



## discretesound (Sep 21, 2020)

das997 said:


> You'll like the Uncle Seiko (I have a couple). I wish (now) he did them in blue too...


how does the uncle seiko compares to the one that comes with the watch?


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

discretesound said:


> how does the uncle seiko compares to the one that comes with the watch?


The Uncle Seiko fits much better (much shorter), but is a different type of "rubber" altogether. If it was shorter, the Seiko provided strap is much, much better than the Uncle Seiko. But it doesn't fit. And the Uncle Seiko fits really well, is comfortable and is very probably "period correct".


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

**Note I have Rev 1 of the Uncle Seiko waffle strap. Waiting to see Rev 2.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pa1113 (Oct 29, 2019)

Hey all - I actually have the 017 model but I’m curious about something. Is the rubber strap for the 043 the same as the strap from the 017? The lugs are same I know. They don’t make the 017 strap any more and I’m thinking that’s because the strap for the 043 is basically the same strap. Any input is appreciated. 

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mbappe (May 13, 2020)

pa1113 said:


> Hey all - I actually have the 017 model but I'm curious about something. Is the rubber strap for the 043 the same as the strap from the 017? The lugs are same I know. They don't make the 017 strap any more and I'm thinking that's because the strap for the 043 is basically the same strap. Any input is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The SLA043 strap is almost identical. They have the exact same size and look, however, on the SLA043, it is more of a matte texture. The SLA017 had a more glossy and gummy feel to it. I think the 043 strap is better, just because it doesn't collect dust like the 017 strap.

The final difference is the buckle. This SLA043 has a more refined buckle, that is a bit more angular. The difference is very small, but it is there.


----------



## discretesound (Sep 21, 2020)

Got my Joseph Bonnie tropic strap today..comfort wise definitely miles above the seiko strap.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

So, just a thought, why don't I see many/any photos of the SLA043 on a NATO? In my mind, it's a natural.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ceelo (May 3, 2013)

das997 said:


> So, just a thought, why don't I see many/any photos of the SLA043 on a NATO? In my mind, it's a natural.


Not sure of others preferences, but for me I'm not that fond of NATO straps because of the additional height they add to a watch. The SLA043 barely gets away with its current thickness IMO and any additional height wouldn't be great aesthetically or practically in my view.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm somewhat surprised the SLA043 doesn't get more love. Here's mine on an Uncle Seiko Tropic rubber strap.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

5959HH said:


> I'm somewhat surprised the SLA043 doesn't get more love. Here's mine on an Uncle Seiko Tropic rubber strap b


I think of it as my "completely under the radar" high-end Japanese diver. I have a GS diver too, and I think I like this more (less accurate, but fits better, better lume, better bezel, etc...). When I see ads/reviews for Rolex, Omega, Blancpain, Glashutte - I just smile.
PS: Also wearing mine on an Uncle Seiko waffle. Got a Tropic on order.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

das997 said:


> I think of it as my "completely under the radar" high-end Japanese diver. I have a GS diver too, and I think I like this more (less accurate, but fits better, better lume, better bezel, etc...). When I see ads/reviews for Rolex, Omega, Blancpain, Glashutte - I just smile.
> PS: Also wearing mine on an Uncle Seiko waffle. Got a Tropic on order.


For whatever reason the three Seiko's I've owned with 8L35 movements have had roughly the same degree of accuracy as my Rolex's and my Omega Railmaster. I think you'll like your Uncle Seiko Tropic that gives me a great fit on my SLA043, much more so the the OEM that is way too long for my scrawny 6.75" wrist.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

This is my first 8L35, and is running about +5 if I wear it 24x7, and +2 if I talked it off at night and leave it crown up. I'm happy with that, although I thought that movement would be a little more position independent?!?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Back to my NATO theme. If you haven't tried it, you're missing out. While this is an 18mm strap, it still looks great. If you're afraid it will sit too high on the wrist, I don't think it does.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

das997 said:


> Back to my NATO theme. If you haven't tried it, you're missing out. While this is an 18mm strap, it still looks great. If you're afraid it will sit too high on the wrist, I don't think it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another alternative I've considered is an Erika MN strap. Both her Trident and Black Ops are available in 19mm and are custom made for one's specific wrist size.



https://erikasoriginals.com/


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

Hello All,

I finally got around to installing the SLA017 bracelet on my watch. The color difference isn’t too bad. It is certainly not ideal but I will wear around for a while and see how it goes. One thing I wasn’t expecting was the end link fitment. It is rather sloppy. I am getting some side to side movement. Is this common issue on the SLA017?


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Looks good


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

Looks fine although I wouldn't do it. I'm neither a bracelet guy nor a strap guy, I just go with what feels right on any given watch, and for this one I personally prefer the emphasis on the lugs you get from a strap.

The color difference is noticeable but I think I could live with it if I really wanted to go with a bracelet. 

Enjoy it like that for a while and let us know if it was worth it to you a bit later!


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

I've got three HAQ watches (two GS and one CItizen) plus a couple of Bluetooth sync'd Casio's. I am a bit (OK - a lot) anal about accuracy, so I was concerned moving back to a mechanical movement (had lots of 6R15 and 4R36). But call me impressed - if I wear the SLA043 all day, and put it in my watchbox (12 up) at night, I've got +0.2s/d over the last three weeks.


----------



## whynotnow? (Jan 17, 2011)

Spring Drive movement in this case and priced at $3K...no one could touch them.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

whynotnow? said:


> Spring Drive movement in this case and priced at $3K...no one could touch them.


I'd love to see a 9F quartz in this case, but a Spring Drive would be pretty incredible.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Here's a question to all of you who have an 8L35 watch (Marinemaster?). I wound it when I first got it, and have worn it every day since (8-12 hours a day - call it the honeymoon period). Should I still wind it occasionally?


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

das997 said:


> Here's a question to all of you who have an 8L35 watch (Marinemaster?). I wound it when I first got it, and have worn it every day since (8-12 hours a day - call it the honeymoon period). Should I still wind it occasionally?


If you lead a reasonably active daily routine you need not wind it as its already fully wound during your physical activities. If you lead a sedentary lifestyle, you may give few rounds of manual winding in couple of days to get best accuracy results. 
My watches get fully wound up in 40 minutes brisk walking every day.


----------



## stookie (Jan 28, 2021)

bigbombula said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I finally got around to installing the SLA017 bracelet on my watch. The color difference isn't too bad. It is certainly not ideal but I will wear around for a while and see how it goes. One thing I wasn't expecting was the end link fitment. It is rather sloppy. I am getting some side to side movement. Is this common issue on the SLA017?


Nice! I'm digging it. I hear the bracelet poorly fits the SLAs. You can visually see the gaps on a lot of pics online.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

das997 said:


> Back to my NATO theme. If you haven't tried it, you're missing out. While this is an 18mm strap, it still looks great. If you're afraid it will sit too high on the wrist, I don't think it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really digging the look, I'm going to order a 20mm Nato in a similar colour and try it out for the summer/


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

das997 said:


> Back to my NATO theme. If you haven't tried it, you're missing out. While this is an 18mm strap, it still looks great. If you're afraid it will sit too high on the wrist, I don't think it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree this combo looks good, which blue nato is this from?


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

arlee said:


> Agree this combo looks good, which blue nato is this from?


18mm BluShark


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Pun said:


> If you lead a reasonably active daily routine you need not wind it as its already fully wound during your physical activities. If you lead a sedentary lifestyle, you may give few rounds of manual winding in couple of days to get best accuracy results.
> My watches get fully wound up in 40 minutes brisk walking every day.


How do you know this exactly without a PRI?


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Experience dear, experience. You come to know the fully wound status by trying to wind it manually and the heaviness you feel with the crown. Otherwise it was fully wound if I got 50 hours plus running after I kept in the box.


----------



## munichblue (Feb 20, 2008)

Pun said:


> Experience dear, experience. You come to know the fully wound status by trying to wind it manually and the heaviness you feel with the crown. Otherwise it was fully wound if I got 50 hours plus running after I kept in the box.


Then I have to gain a lot more experience because I can wind for minutes but can't recognise any difference or heaviness.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Wound my SLA043 exactly once in the last 36 days (worn it every day). Seems to be running just fine.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

das997 said:


> Wound my SLA043 exactly once in the last 36 days (worn it every day). Seems to be running just fine.


What accuracy you're getting now?


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

Had one. Sold it. Was feeling remorse as I was shipping it out but didn't want to let down the buyer. Just found a new source at excellent prices (got a 33% discount!) so my new one arrives today.

Alongside the SJE081J1 King Seiko reissue it will stay. Those 2 are the perfect watches in their category (in fact the King Seiko has beaten my SBGR095 and SBGV009 to the role of dressy wearer).

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanb741 (May 31, 2006)

And it has landed. Love it! First duty has been to accompany me to the vaccination centre where I just parked up.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

I think it's the perfect diver watch... Period.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Pun said:


> What accuracy you're getting now?


If I wear it 24x7 getting +10s/d. If I put it on my desk (9 up) at night I get +5s/d. Because all my other expensive watches are HAQ, I'm using this as an exercise in not being too concerned about accuracy. Kinda funny that this SLA043 is the most I've paid for a watch, but is the least accurate....


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

ryanb741 said:


> And it has landed. Love it! First duty has been to accompany me to the vaccination centre where I just parked up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fairplay Ryan, I know the last one didn't stick around for long, hopefully it does this time.

Interesting to read your comments on the King Seiko, I have been very tempted ever since it became available, but now that I'm WFH 24/7 I wonder if there's a suitable occasion where it might get worn.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

das997 said:


> If I wear it 24x7 getting +10s/d. If I put it on my desk (9 up) at night I get +5s/d. Because all my other expensive watches are HAQ, I'm using this as an exercise in not being too concerned about accuracy. Kinda funny that this SLA043 is the most I've paid for a watch, but is the least accurate....


I'm getting +8 consistently and that's within Geneva Seal specifications! 
A beautiful watch, as this is, should not be very accurate. You buy HAQ for accuracy. 
A mechanical watch should be enjoyed for its class... Just my 2 cents


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

Hope not too late to join the party, perfect and lovely watch, the ocean blue second hand does stands out really well! and of course the ever-brilliant steel are shine and solid to match the worthy price, not forget the box are nice too


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Davidtan said:


> Hope not too late to join the party, perfect and lovely watch, the ocean blue second hand does stands out really well! and of course the ever-brilliant steel are shine and solid to match the worthy price, not forget the box are nice too


Notice you have yours on a NATO as well (although I'm now back to an Uncle Seiko Waffle). I found the straps that came with the watch are pretty unusable. The watch itself, though, is striking. I like to think of it as my anti-Submariner.


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

stookie said:


> Nice! I'm digging it. I hear the bracelet poorly fits the SLAs. You can visually see the gaps on a lot of pics online.


It is good to know others have similar experiences with the sloppy end-links. Despite the minor issues with the bracelet I find it enjoyable to wear. I am going to keep wearing it for a while longer and see how it goes.


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Koolthang said:


> Curious to know why, when I see a FS ad for a SLA043, the ltd # is photoshopped out in most cases? Why are people reluctant to share? Mine's 532/1700. Would be cool to know where 531 or 533 were.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice angle on the photo. Can you share the size of your wrist? I'm considering buying this model without the benefit of trying it on. Thanks for any info!


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

das997 said:


> Notice you have yours on a NATO as well (although I'm now back to an Uncle Seiko Waffle). I found the straps that came with the watch are pretty unusable. The watch itself, though, is striking. I like to think of it as my anti-Submariner.


The original strap were too long for my small wrist, and yes it need some time to season it before it become more usable. I'm much prefer a Nato and currently looking for leather strap to match with


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

I think this watch goes great with jeans.


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

Cappyab said:


> Nice angle on the photo. Can you share the size of your wrist? I'm considering buying this model without the benefit of trying it on. Thanks for any info!


6.5". Good luck!


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Koolthang said:


> 6.5". Good luck!


Much appreciated. My wrist is only slightly larger. So my only remaining concern is the thickness. I hope I can wear it under most casual shirts.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Cappyab said:


> Much appreciated. My wrist is only slightly larger. So my only remaining concern is the thickness. I hope I can wear it under most casual shirts.


Yes you can. If you discount the raised crystal, the thickness is around 13mm. It's overall a great watch. I love the ever brilliant steel case and blue *Lacquered dial. *


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Thanks again. I’m used to thinner watches, so it’s good to get the feedback. The brushing plus a bit of shine seems to be a good combo on this one, too. Hoping it can become my gada.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Cappyab said:


> Thanks again. I'm used to thinner watches, so it's good to get the feedback. The brushing plus a bit of shine seems to be a good combo on this one, too. Hoping it can become my gada.


Yes it can be a good GADA with a decent leather strap or with ever brilliant steel bracelet, if Seiko releases one in future, IMHO.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

In good company...


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

Pun said:


> Yes you can. If you discount the raised crystal, the thickness is around 13mm. It's overall a great watch. I love the ever brilliant steel case and blue *Lacquered dial. *


Agreed. The thickness of the watch head is not much of an issue for casual shirts. You might have an issue with the overall thickness caused by the straps supplied with the watch. After switching to the SLA017 bracelet the watch fits under cuffs and jackets much easier.


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

I went ahead and ordered it! Arrives this week. Anyone know if I can squeeze a 20mm tropic strap on it? I mistakenly ordered one from Rubber B (B2 straps) not realizing it is a 19mm.


----------



## discretesound (Sep 21, 2020)

Cappyab said:


> I went ahead and ordered it! Arrives this week. Anyone know if I can squeeze a 20mm tropic strap on it? I mistakenly ordered one from Rubber B (B2 straps) not realizing it is a 19mm.


im using 20mm tropic strap from Joseph Bonnie and it fits perfect.


----------



## Thom986 (Apr 25, 2021)

Davidtan said:


> View attachment 15857699


This picture is really crazy. 
The crystal and its reflection are sublime.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Bought 2 ali express tropics for dirt cheap. One black and one blue in 20mm. Fits well.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Cappyab said:


> I went ahead and ordered it! Arrives this week. Anyone know if I can squeeze a 20mm tropic strap on it? I mistakenly ordered one from Rubber B (B2 straps) not realizing it is a 19mm.


Got a whole bunch of 20mm BluShark Natos (1.2mm thick) that work great. The thicker (1.5mm) NATOs still work, but aren't as comfortable.


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

It arrived! But I'm concerned that it is isn't sitting flat on the wrist as I had hoped. What do you think? Too big? I can see why a thinner strap would help it fit 
under a cuff.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Cappyab said:


> It arrived! But I'm concerned that it is isn't sitting flat on the wrist as I had hoped. What do you think? Too big? I can see why a thinner strap would help it fit
> under a cuff.


I found the stock straps too cumbersome and didn't fit well. Got the Uncle Seiko Tropic and Waffle - both fit much better and look great. Slims the watch profile a bit too.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Considering a new diver. In the UK the full retail (I think discounts are available) is the same as a planet ocean 39.5 from a grey. Can anyone comment how this compares to a seamaster/planet ocean? Also interested in how it wears on a 6.5" wrist and if anyone is aware of particularly good deals in then UK?

There is some about that curved glass that is quite alluring?

Also is the ever brilliant steel a bit of a gimmick or genuinely noticeable?


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

das997 said:


> I found the stock straps too cumbersome and didn't fit well. Got the Uncle Seiko Tropic and Waffle - both fit much better and look great. Slims the watch profile a bit too.


The 19mm Uncle Seiko GL831 is more comfortable than both the US waffle and tropic straps, at least on my wrist. The US GL831 19mm strap is 19/18 whereas the waffle and tropic straps are 19/16. Also the holes are slightly closer together. Plus the GL831 is designed differently. 








This is the 19/18 Uncle Seiko GL831 currently on my SLA033.









This is the 19/16 Uncle Seiko Tropic currently on my SLA043.


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

kyle1234c said:


> Considering a new diver. In the UK the full retail (I think discounts are available) is the same as a planet ocean 39.5 from a grey. Can anyone comment how this compares to a seamaster/planet ocean? Also interested in how it wears on a 6.5" wrist and if anyone is aware of particularly good deals in then UK?
> 
> There is some about that curved glass that is quite alluring?
> 
> Also is the ever brilliant steel a bit of a gimmick or genuinely noticeable?


That Planet Ocean is definitely smaller lug-to-lug, so it may fit you better (basing this on 2 days of owning the Seiko and my 6.8" wrist!). The PO is only marginally thicker. In the end, I preferred the Seiko's dial and overall proportions. But really, you can't go wrong with that PO, its high-end movement, and sapphire caseback.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Cappyab said:


> That Planet Ocean is definitely smaller lug-to-lug, so it may fit you better (basing this on 2 days of owning the Seiko and my 6.8" wrist!). The PO is only marginally thicker. In the end, I preferred the Seiko's dial and overall proportions. But really, you can't go wrong with that PO, its high-end movement, and sapphire caseback.


Thanks, that's helpful. I know what you mean, the classic styling, dial, new steel etc really tempt me with this watch despite the planet ocean being a stupendous watch with great movement. O just have a thing about an all brushed case and thinner bezel and the only other real watch like that would be a blancpain which is a lot more expensive.
My wrist is prob more like 6.75 inches so it's handy to see how it wears on you.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

kyle1234c said:


> Considering a new diver. In the UK the full retail (I think discounts are available) is the same as a planet ocean 39.5 from a grey. Can anyone comment how this compares to a seamaster/planet ocean? Also interested in how it wears on a 6.5" wrist and if anyone is aware of particularly good deals in then UK?
> 
> There is some about that curved glass that is quite alluring?
> 
> Also is the ever brilliant steel a bit of a gimmick or genuinely noticeable?


Ever brilliant steel is definitely a cut above Omega steel. I'd prefer SLA043 to PO or any other diver watch as I like it's vintage proportions and splendid blue dial. Seiko has done a very good job with this watch..


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

kyle1234c said:


> Considering a new diver. In the UK the full retail (I think discounts are available) is the same as a planet ocean 39.5 from a grey. Can anyone comment how this compares to a seamaster/planet ocean? Also interested in how it wears on a 6.5" wrist and if anyone is aware of particularly good deals in then UK?
> 
> There is some about that curved glass that is quite alluring?
> 
> Also is the ever brilliant steel a bit of a gimmick or genuinely noticeable?


I use to have both SM and PO45 before, the only visible difference are Seiko have unique liquid like dome glass attracted me the most, could not stop admire on it

EBS tend to be more blue-ish or cooler hue, and looks brighter too


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Davidtan said:


> I use to have both SM and PO45 before, the only visible difference are Seiko have unique liquid like dome glass attracted me the most, could not stop admire on it
> 
> EBS tend to be more blue-ish or cooler hue, and looks brighter too


I currently have a seamaster (previous version with black ceramic bezel and black dial) in the mid size. It is a really lovely watch which is well made and runs within a second a day. However, I just find it a little fussy and the simple design of the seiko appeals to me. The domed sapphire is what appeals to me as well. It seems like you have no regrets and prefer the seiko!


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

The only weakness I find is the accuracy of the movement. Though it's a hand assembled quality movement, yet unregulated out of the box. I'm getting consistently +8 spd in all positions. It can be very accurately regulated but Seiko just don't care...


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

kyle1234c said:


> Thanks, that's helpful. I know what you mean, the classic styling, dial, new steel etc really tempt me with this watch despite the planet ocean being a stupendous watch with great movement. O just have a thing about an all brushed case and thinner bezel and the only other real watch like that would be a blancpain which is a lot more expensive.
> My wrist is prob more like 6.75 inches so it's handy to see how it wears on you.


All good points. But I must correct myself. I think my wrist is closer to 7"

Additional observations/ considerations. The contours of the case sides disrupt the perceived thickness from a visual perspective. The raised sapphire also helps. Photos of the PO I'm looking at seem to depict a taller, slab side. It's crystal also appears flush with the bezel. But reality may be different if the PO's case back sinks into your wrist. It's proportions may also make it "appear" taller on the wrist since the lug-to-lug is shorter. Here are a few more shots. I took the two overhead shots for a better a perspective that it doesn't overhang.

Note - I swapped the thick rubber strap for an Erika's Originals I had and find the fit much better under my cuff. I have a black tropic strap on order.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Cappyab said:


> All good points. But I must correct myself. I think my wrist is closer to 7"
> 
> Additional observations/ considerations. The contours of the case sides disrupt the perceived thickness from a visual perspective. The raised sapphire also helps. Photos of the PO I'm looking at seem to depict a taller, slab side. It's crystal also appears flush with the bezel. But reality may be different if the PO's case back sinks into your wrist. It's proportions may also make it "appear" taller on the wrist since the lug-to-lug is shorter. Here are a few more shots. I took the two overhead shots for a better a perspective that it doesn't overhang.
> 
> Note - I swapped the thick rubber strap for an Erika's Originals I had and find the fit much better under my cuff. I have a black tropic strap on order.


Cheers, looks good. The lugs on these watches are quite brutal compared to omegas I think. I forgot to mention I have had an spb149 before (loved the style but it just didn't have that extra quality) and that fit ok. I am assuming this wears very similar.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Pun said:


> The only weakness I find is the accuracy of the movement. Though it's a hand assembled quality movement, yet unregulated out of the box. I'm getting consistently +8 spd in all positions. It can be very accurately regulated but Seiko just don't care...


Agreed. I get about +3spd if I wear it during the day, and rest it (3 up) for about 10 hours at night. +8spd if I wear it all the time. I'm slowly coming around to realizing this isn't quartz ;-) And I don't want to be that guy wearing another Tudor or Rolex or Oris or ...... (not that anybody ever notices anyway).


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

So, I know my SLA039 has 19mm lugs, but understood that the SLA043 had 20mm lugs?

if so, what’s with all the 19mm references?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Cappyab said:


> I went ahead and ordered it! Arrives this week. Anyone know if I can squeeze a 20mm tropic strap on it? I mistakenly ordered one from Rubber B (B2 straps) not realizing it is a 19mm.


again, as noted above, doesn't this piece have 20mm lugs?


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

Maddog1970 said:


> again, as noted above, doesn't this piece have 20mm lugs?


No, the SLAO43 is definitely 19mm.


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

Pun said:


> The only weakness I find is the accuracy of the movement. Though it's a hand assembled quality movement, yet unregulated out of the box. I'm getting consistently +8 spd in all positions. It can be very accurately regulated but Seiko just don't care...


Yup, can't really argue with a movement without adjustment, 8L35 was widely use on all higher end seiko, proven robust and lasting, plus newer 8L35B finishing are nicer compare to A.

Mine getting +7 sec per day when i first got it, after a week become +6sec significantly improved after "burn-in".

Fair comparison of 8L35 should be ETA/sellita undecorate+unadjustment movement


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

kyle1234c said:


> I currently have a seamaster (previous version with black ceramic bezel and black dial) in the mid size. It is a really lovely watch which is well made and runs within a second a day. However, I just find it a little fussy and the simple design of the seiko appeals to me. The domed sapphire is what appeals to me as well. It seems like you have no regrets and prefer the seiko!


Yes no regrets at all, for size, design, and most importantly the finishing. Still waiting for the day GS making 40mm diver watch nor i'll stick with this for long period


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ordered one....waiting begins


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Ordered one....waiting begins


Same. Just a little worried that it will be a little large. The dealer has said that if I don't like the for I can send it back free of charge though.

I have specific requirements of sub 40mm, all brushed case, slim bezel, nice quality and preferably a slight sunburst dial.

The only watches I can think that achieve this are this one or the Blancpain Bathyscaphe which is much more expensive


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

kyle1234c said:


> Same. Just a little worried that it will be a little large. The dealer has said that if I don't like the for I can send it back free of charge though.
> 
> I have specific requirements of sub 40mm, all brushed case, slim bezel, nice quality and preferably a slight sunburst dial.
> 
> The only watches I can think that achieve this are this one or the Blancpain Bathyscaphe which is much more expensive


.....whereas I am hoping it's not to small!
I am a big boy, 6'5, 230lbs, with a flatish 7.5" wrist.....I usually go 42mm and up.....but after being away from Seiko for a while, my recently acquired SLA039 and SNR045 have reignited my love of Seiko!


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> .....whereas I am hoping it's not to small!
> I am a big boy, 6'5, 230lbs, with a flatish 7.5" wrist.....I usually go 42mm and up.....but after being away from Seiko for a while, my recently acquired SLA039 and SNR045 have reignited my love of Seiko!


An inch makes all the difference.....in the realm of wrist size. Good luck mate, look forward to the photos.


----------



## TuckandRoll (Jan 9, 2019)

Maddog1970 said:


> .....whereas I am hoping it's not to small!
> I am a big boy, 6'5, 230lbs, with a flatish 7.5" wrist.....I usually go 42mm and up.....but after being away from Seiko for a while, my recently acquired SLA039 and SNR045 have reignited my love of Seiko!


I don't think the size will be an issue. I have 21cm ( 8.25 ") wrists and the size is just fine in my eyes.










I think you have or had a MRG, if memory serves me...for size comparison










The 043 is just a great watch


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

TuckandRoll said:


> I don't think the size will be an issue. I have 21cm ( 8.25 ") wrists and the size is just fine in my eyes.
> 
> View attachment 15873153
> 
> ...


Looks great with the original strap


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TuckandRoll said:


> I don't think the size will be an issue. I have 21cm ( 8.25 ") wrists and the size is just fine in my eyes.
> 
> View attachment 15873153
> 
> ...


Perfect...and yes, I have several MR-G's lurking in my watch box!


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Ok mine has come. First impressions are very positive in that it is sparkly, solidly built and the design is just classic and beautiful. It cannot even be compared to the spbs on any level.

Positives:
That steel is very nice and I really like the brushing all over. I like the look of zaratsu...the practicalities not so much.
The slim bezel, font and overall look of the bezel is very nice.
I am pleasantly surprised by the dial. It is surprisingly rich and plays nicely with the light. It is a perfect blue for a dive watch.
I am also pleasantly surprised by the size. This is a chunky watch in many ways, but it wears really nicely for a sporty diver on my wrist.
The box sapphire is just a thing of beauty.

Potential negatives:
The lume application isn't great. There is a lot of lume as the indices are large. It's not terrible, it's just not as consistent as say a seamaster. Not sure if this is deal-breaker. How do others feel about this?
The bezel is slightly misaligned. The lume circle at the top doesn't quite line up with the chapter ring. To be fair it didn't quite on a seamaster I had either. Would people be bothered by this or not?
The box sapphire seems very, and I mean really a tiny amount higher on one side. Again thoughts on this?

I'm surprised at how in person the blue second hand doesn't bother me and in fact, I actually quite like it. The finish is really beautiful and as others have said, right up there. Just looking at those distortions caused by the sapphire....it's something else.


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

congrats on the purchase!


kyle1234c said:


> I'm surprised at how in person the blue second hand doesn't bother me and in fact, I actually quite like it. The finish is really beautiful and as others have said, right up there. Just looking at those distortions caused by the sapphire....it's something else.


Congrats on the acquisition, the ocean blue second hand is pretty unique in the sense by far never came across any Seiko using them


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

What do people think about the lume application? Is it just because the indices are so huge? I have taken a picture that really highlights the lumpiness of the application. It doesn't really seem this bad and you have to look close but what does everyone think? Is this acceptable and just put down to a hand applied retro feel or something for warranty/return? Omegas have perfect little pearls of lume.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

kyle1234c said:


> What do people think about the lume application? Is it just because the indices are so huge? I have taken a picture that really highlights the lumpiness of the application. It doesn't really seem this bad and you have to look close but what does everyone think? Is this acceptable and just put down to a hand applied retro feel or something for warranty/return? Omegas have perfect little pearls of lume.
> 
> View attachment 15875668


I sent my first one back for exactly the same issue, the second one that I received is also affected in the same way but to a lesser extent. I'm always drawn to images that people post to see if others are the same and more often than not they are, it seems to be an issue with all of these 62MAS SLA reissues. I find it annoying especially as the cheap rip-off 62MAS style watches by SteelDive and alike have perfect lume application, this just seems to be another Seikoism that you have to learn to live with or simply never own another Seiko again, as we all know that the perfect Seiko is a bit of a unicorn.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Luckily mine appears to be okay.



woodruffm said:


> I sent my first one back for exactly the same issue, the second one that I received is also affected in the same way but to a lesser extent. I'm always drawn to images that people post to see if others are the same and more often than not they are, it seems to be an issue with all of these 62MAS SLA reissues. I find it annoying especially as the cheap rip-off 62MAS style watches by SteelDive and alike have perfect lume application, this just seems to be another Seikoism that you have to learn to live with or simply never own another Seiko again, as we all know that the perfect Seiko is a bit of a unicorn.


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Just a lovely watch, this one. If any of you ever decide to part with yours, I’ll be first in line to upgrade from my SPB077!


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

deddelman said:


> Just a lovely watch, this one. If any of you ever decide to part with yours, I'll be first in line to upgrade from my SPB077!


Funnily enough, i have both the omega and the seiko in front of me. Only one will be staying, which one is the question! They are both very, very high quality with some pluses and minuses going each way. To be fair to the seiko, the lume is the only real point of difference in quality (movement accuracy remains to be seen but initial impressions are good). These are such quality watches, it's going to be hard to decide.


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

kyle1234c said:


> Funnily enough, i have both the omega and the seiko in front of me. Only one will be staying, which one is the question! They are both very, very high quality with some pluses and minuses going each way. To be fair to the seiko, the lume is the only real point of difference in quality (movement accuracy remains to be seen but initial impressions are good). These are such quality watches, it's going to be hard to decide.
> View attachment 15875905


Oh I don't doubt the overall quality for one second. I actually erased that entire post about the Seamaster vs SLA043 because I am not an SLA043 owner and didn't want to sound like an Omega fanboi. It was a very difficult decision between the two especially as Seiko divers were my first foray into watches and overall I love them.

I really wanted to get this or the SLA037 but ultimately my prior experience with Seiko QC issues, and multiple posts from SLA043 owners with the same bezel/lume fill issues scared me off. I'll admit I'm more neurotic than most. Ultimately I went with the new SMP300 but I will continue to admire these 62MAS reissues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

deddelman said:


> Oh I don't doubt the overall quality for one second. I actually erased that entire post about the Seamaster vs SLA043 because I am not an SLA043 owner and didn't want to sound like an Omega fanboi. It was a very difficult decision between the two especially as Seiko divers were my first foray into watches and overall I love them.
> 
> I really wanted to get this or the SLA037 but ultimately my prior experience with Seiko QC issues, and multiple posts from SLA043 owners with the same bezel/lume fill issues scared me off. I'll admit I'm more neurotic than most. Ultimately I went with the new SMP300 but I will continue to admire these 62MAS reissues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry, I wasn't accusing you of being a fanboy. Most of us adults can enjoy multiple brands including their pluses and negatives. Omegas are fairly flawless in my experience. If seiko can just get their QC up to scratch then they would be on fire. Same with their regulation. I've had bad experiences with 6r movements that I just can't tolerate them anymore. Seiko do have a bit of magic though. The dial on this thing is fire. I thought it looked a little fake and cheap in photos, but in person it has such a beautiful richness. That bezel as well. Just have to decide if I can live with the lume plots!


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

woodruffm said:


> I sent my first one back for exactly the same issue, the second one that I received is also affected in the same way but to a lesser extent. I'm always drawn to images that people post to see if others are the same and more often than not they are, it seems to be an issue with all of these 62MAS SLA reissues. I find it annoying especially as the cheap rip-off 62MAS style watches by SteelDive and alike have perfect lume application, this just seems to be another Seikoism that you have to learn to live with or simply never own another Seiko again, as we all know that the perfect Seiko is a bit of a unicorn.


Thanks. I don't know if that's heartening or not! From most angles you wouldn't even know. Do I put it down to a bit of charismatic uniqueness and hand finishing or annoying lacklustre imperfection. That is the question.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

When I buy a mechanical watch, I don't buy it for it's accuracy or perfection. I buy it if I find it beautiful and if wearing it brings smile on my face. I used to be an OCD for perfection in my watches till some time back. Now after 15 years into this hobby I realized that their imperfections hold their unique beauty, like an object of art. Just my 2 cents....


----------



## deddelman (Sep 2, 2019)

Pun said:


> When I buy a mechanical watch, I don't buy it for it's accuracy or perfection. I buy it if I find it beautiful and if wearing it brings smile on my face. I used to be an OCD for perfection in my watches till some time back. Now after 15 years into this hobby I realized that their imperfections hold their unique beauty, like an object of art. Just my 2 cents....


That is certainly an admirable and wise perspective, but 15 years!? I'm only two years in... god willing I will find your level of watch zen sooner than later. I'd really like to buy another Seiko before 2036 and be able to see the off-center lume pip as beautiful. Why am I like this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

The beauty of the watch...


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Well, my SLA043 adventure has begun.....

.....after ordering, my dealer advised me, on pre-shipping inspection, that the one they had in stock had a misaligned chapter ring.....no, really?....so they are waiting for a new one form the mothership, that they should get my this Friday.......then off to me!

.....as long as that one lines up!


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Well, my SLA043 adventure has begun.....
> 
> .....after ordering, my dealer advised me, on pre-shipping inspection, that the one they had in stock had a misaligned chapter ring.....no, really?....so they are waiting for a new one form the mothership, that they should get my this Friday.......then off to me!
> 
> ...





Maddog1970 said:


> Well, my SLA043 adventure has begun.....
> 
> .....after ordering, my dealer advised me, on pre-shipping inspection, that the one they had in stock had a misaligned chapter ring.....no, really?....so they are waiting for a new one form the mothership, that they should get my this Friday.......then off to me!
> 
> .....as long as that one lines up!


Just checked mine and the indices and slap bang in the middle of the outer markings. Fingers crossed you get yours sorted! Seiko lottery.


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

Cant get enough with the view


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

kyle1234c said:


> Just checked mine and the indices and slap bang in the middle of the outer markings. Fingers crossed you get yours sorted! Seiko lottery.


shipped - my AD assures me it's perfectly aligned, and now on the way to me!


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

kyle1234c said:


> Funnily enough, i have both the omega and the seiko in front of me. Only one will be staying, which one is the question! They are both very, very high quality with some pluses and minuses going each way. To be fair to the seiko, the lume is the only real point of difference in quality (movement accuracy remains to be seen but initial impressions are good). These are such quality watches, it's going to be hard to decide.


Only my two cents ... but I have both as well. Not getting rid of the SMP because I've had it so long BUT there's a bazillion of them out there. The only watch someone has actually taken the time to notice and comment (more than once!) is the SLA043.


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Hi all. I also posted in the watch strap forum, but maybe y’all know the answer. I picked up a 20mm B2 rubber tropic strap based on the forum feedback that many 20mm straps will fit. I think the B2 will work, but it takes skinny spring bars. Seiko, however, designed the SLA043 and straps with fat spring bars. Has anyone had any problems using the skinnier bars —will they damage the lugs or fail from the less snug fit? Or has anyone found a 19mm “skinny fat” bar? The only ones I found online were 20mm.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Cappyab said:


> Hi all. I also posted in the watch strap forum, but maybe y'all know the answer. I picked up a 20mm B2 rubber tropic strap based on the forum feedback that many 20mm straps will fit. I think the B2 will work, but it takes skinny spring bars. Seiko, however, designed the SLA043 and straps with fat spring bars. Has anyone had any problems using the skinnier bars -will they damage the lugs or fail from the less snug fit? Or has anyone found a 19mm "skinny fat" bar? The only ones I found online were 20mm.


Hi, still waiting on my SLA043, but my SLA039 has 19mm lugs, and I use 20mm ISO and leather straps WITH the Seiko spring bars.....

All you need is to run the Seiko bars under a hot tap for 30 seconds, and they slide in.....to remove them, some careful pushing with a Phillips head screw driver.....


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

That’s a good thought, but this particular rubber strap seems too delicate to hold up under the strain of a much larger bar. Especially in the area where it accommodates a quick release mechanism. But maybe I can heat it up or use a lubricant to make it fit.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

All this talk of straps has made me realise I might have made a mistake. I'm waiting on delivery of this (ZULUDIVER Quick Release Sailcloth Padded Divers Watch Strap) as saw it came with a 19mm lug width. However, I'm guessing it is not going to be compatible with the seiko spring bars?

I'm after a sailcloth, tropic and waffle. What are the best bets?


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

I ordered some 19mm Seiko spring bars from Uncle Seiko, with a bit of hand soap applied they slide easily through the standard holes on a 20mm Watch Gecko tropic, whether this would be the case with the sail cloth strap I wouldn't like to say.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

woodruffm said:


> I ordered some 19mm Seiko spring bars from Uncle Seiko, with a bit of hand soap applied they slide easily through the standard holes on a 20mm Watch Gecko tropic, whether this would be the case with the sail cloth strap I wouldn't like to say.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


To answer my own question, the strap arrived this morning. It was a very, very tight fit, but after a bit of manipulation, I have got the spring bars through. Lovely strap but requires a bit of breaking in.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

das997 said:


> Only my two cents ... but I have both as well. Not getting rid of the SMP because I've had it so long BUT there's a bazillion of them out there. The only watch someone has actually taken the time to notice and comment (more than once!) is the SLA043.


I think I've made up my mind. I would like to keep both but I like a small and nicely formed collecting and don't need two divers so I think the sla will be staying!

Enjoying the sailcloth look.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

kyle1234c said:


> To answer my own question, the strap arrived this morning. It was a very, very tight fit, but after a bit of manipulation, I have got the spring bars through. Lovely strap but requires a bit of breaking in.
> 
> View attachment 15883426


Oh boy, that is a nice combo!

can't wait for mine, as I envisage this being my "summer" watch, I and I have a feeling it's going to be a strap monster!


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

kyle1234c said:


> I think I've made up my mind. I would like to keep both but I like a small and nicely formed collecting and don't need two divers so I think the sla will be staying!
> 
> Enjoying the sailcloth look.
> View attachment 15883933


Good decision in my opinion. It's a cool diver with ever-brilliant steel and quality movement. I'm sure if Seiko regulated the movement more tightly, that they could easily do, it would beat any Swiss watch by a mile in any department...


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Pun said:


> Good decision in my opinion. It's a cool diver with ever-brilliant steel and quality movement. I'm sure if Seiko regulated the movement more tightly, that they could easily do, it would beat any Swiss watch by a mile in any department...


Mine is less than 2 seconds a day out. I've always had poor luck with lesser seiko movements but found this level and above absolutely flawless.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

This new BC Rubber Nato arrived yesterday from WatchGecko, I'm really liking this combo.


----------



## techrigger (Mar 6, 2018)

Yes that looks stunning..is it 20mm

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes, 20mm. I did think the strap might turn up more at the edges where it passes through the lugs, but thankfully it's minimal.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## techrigger (Mar 6, 2018)

Wear mine on the blue waffle..great with a blue strap..but the waffle is a bit too long in my book so was looking for an alternative..wish Uncle Seiko did a blue tropic ...

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I have one of these from Borealis, likely the first one I will try









Premium Diver Watch Rubber Straps 1970s style


Are you looking for high-quality watch straps? Borealis Watch Company has a huge collection of best rubber watch straps in a 1970s design.




www.borealiswatch.com


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

Still toying for leather strap, anyone tried?


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

woodruffm said:


>


What strap is this one mate? Another zuludiver? Looks good, think I'll get one.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

kyle1234c said:


> What strap is this one mate? Another zuludiver? Looks good, think I'll get one.


Yes mate, this one : Tropic Strap


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

kyle1234c said:


> What strap is this one mate? Another zuludiver? Looks good, think I'll get one.
> 
> View attachment 15886877


Are y'all using the OEM springbar? It is just too thick to get through the tropic I purchased. And while I have some thinner 19mm bars lying around, the pivots are also thinner than the OEM (which are approx 1.1mm). Closest I could find online to the SLA043s design was either a .8 or .9mm.


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Cappyab said:


> Are y'all using the OEM springbar? It is just too thick to get through the tropic I purchased. And while I have some thinner 19mm bars lying around, the pivots are also thinner than the OEM (which are approx 1.1mm). Closest I could find online to the SLA043s design was either a .8 or .9mm.


Yes bud, the standard 19mm fatty spring bars, you just have to use a bit of hand soap (or similar) on them and a gentle bit of persuasion and they push through the hole fine.

I bought 5 pairs of the standard 19mm fat spring bars from Uncle Seiko (Spring Bars) because it's not so easy to remove them from the straps once they've been forced through and at least that way they're already in the strap when you want to change it up.


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Those interested....I finally found skinnier spring bars with fat pivots.









19mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Semi-Heavy 1.78mm / 1.1mm Spring Bar for Seiko Citizen Diver | eBay


19mm, 20mm, 22mm & 24mm for your Seiko or Citizen DIVER watches.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Delivery app says arriving today....post me some pics to tide me over while playing the waiting game!


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Delivery app says arriving today....post me some pics to tide me over while playing the waiting game!


You won't like it mate, you'd better send it back 

See, it's a horrible watch to look at..(not my photo)


----------



## TuckandRoll (Jan 9, 2019)

Maddog1970 said:


> Delivery app says arriving today....post me some pics to tide me over while playing the waiting game!


I was in the same waiting game today...but my delivery finally came.
Hope yours is soon!










Today's delivery










Have a great day


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

TuckandRoll said:


> I was in the same waiting game today...but my delivery finally came.
> Hope yours is soon!
> 
> View attachment 15889905
> ...


Congratulations. Both great watches. Which one steals the show for you?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Landed....man I love this ever brilliant steel!

tried my Borealis rubber, and an ostrich strap......going to be a serious strap monster!


----------



## TuckandRoll (Jan 9, 2019)

Pun said:


> Congratulations. Both great watches. Which one steals the show for you?


Thank you Pun

I am very pleased with both watches...the newest one usually steals the show for a while, but I will give it some time


----------



## TuckandRoll (Jan 9, 2019)

Maddog1970 

In those wrist shots the size looks perfect for you


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

TuckandRoll said:


> Maddog1970
> 
> In those wrist shots the size looks perfect for you


as I have said, was concerned with the 39.9mm case, but think the L2L really helps, and with the minimal bezel, a lotta dial also helps!

May sound weird, given that I have bought it already, but I'm actually liking it a lot more than I thought I would!


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> as I have said, was concerned with the 39.9mm case, but think the L2L really helps, and with the minimal bezel, a lotta dial also helps!
> 
> May sound weird, given that I have bought it already, but I'm actually liking it a lot more than I thought I would!


Similar for me. I bought it blind with an arrangement with the AD that I could send it back if I didn't like it. One week later and it's not been off my wrist. I do like the fact that between the sla017, sla043, sla037 and that beams version, there must only be about 5000 of these creations in existence so far. Adds a bit of exclusivity. I can't think of a more alluringly designed diver.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Crystal makes for some beautiful viewing angles....


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Crystal makes for some beautiful viewing angles....
> 
> View attachment 15891178


This has really exposed its beauty perfectly... A beautiful shot indeed.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On a grey ISO for the rest of the day.....and mine is #99....
















........love that dolphin!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On the OEM blue strap now, and loving it.....the dimensions are spot on!

My SLA039, also 19mm lugs, looks a little "off" using the 19mm strap, as it's wider/thicker and really think 20mm lugs would have been better - although 20mm straps fit, and that's what I use on the 039......

Whereas the 19mm on the 043 are spot on, making for a perfect combo with the case and L2L of this watch......and the OEM straps, for me at least fit well, and may be the main stay strap options for me!

some other thoughts/comments:

running +1spd so far, the best I've ever seen out of a 8L35, and I've had a few.....runs better than the same motor in my Grandfather Tuna SLA041, and even the hibeat in my afore mentioned 039
oh that glass!....rivalled only by the boxed hesalite on my speedy, the distortions and light play a pretty dance on this one!
I am a fan of ever brilliant steel....wow, just wow!

Seiko really hit it out of the park on this one!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Still on the wrist....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Not a Nato fan, but the 043 really rocks it well....single pass black seat belt nato


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Not a Nato fan, but the 043 really rocks it well....single pass black seat belt nato
> 
> View attachment 15895568


Looks like a strap monster. I love this combination. Have you used the original spring bars with the strap or used some other one, as original seem to be quite thick. Regards


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Pun said:


> Looks like a strap monster. I love this combination. Have you used the original spring bars with the strap or used some other one, as original seem to be quite thick. Regards


Original spring bars....no issues so far with any strap combo.....needed to be squeezed in for the Borealis ISO, but otherwise no issues.....and the nato clears thru with no problem


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Just changed over this morning from the Uncle Seiko Waffle to an 18mm BluShark Navy Blue nato. I kinda like the "Dr. No undersized NATO" vibe.....


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

I've posted elsewhere of my dislike for Natos, and really only wear them on my speedy.......but my oh my, the SL043 is killing it on Natos!

I am seriously smitten with this watch - the case size, finishing, crystal, the chunky indicies, the blue 2nds hand......

I had high hopes, and Seiko has delivered in spades!


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> I've posted elsewhere of my dislike for Natos, and really only wear them on my speedy.......but my oh my, the SL043 is killing it on Natos!
> 
> I am seriously smitten with this watch - the case size, finishing, crystal, the chunky indicies, the blue 2nds hand......
> 
> ...


I agree with you and thanks for a great photo angle. The clarity is amazing indeed. The watch, overall, is very different and unique diver. Regards


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

agree the watch goes really well with NATO, tried a few leather somehow still does not feel right...


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Still loving this thing. Unless Grand Seiko release a sub 40mm diver with an appealing design and also affordable (I'd be happy with quartz), then I just can't imagine swapping this diver out.


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

kyle1234c said:


> Still loving this thing. Unless Grand Seiko release a sub 40mm diver with an appealing design and also affordable (I'd be happy with quartz), then I just can't imagine swapping this diver out.
> 
> View attachment 15899505


May i know the sailcloth strap you bought it at 20mm or 19mm? any issue if 19mm eg bar too short?


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Davidtan said:


> May i know the sailcloth strap you bought it at 20mm or 19mm? any issue if 19mm eg bar too short?


19mm. The strap itself fits perfectly although I literally had to tap the fat seiko bars through with a hammer.


----------



## erasershavings (Feb 5, 2009)

Tropic strap from synchron


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Tropic strap from B2 (The RubberB company). I don't have other tropics to compare it to, but this thing is incredibly supple. I used 1.78mm / 1.1mm springbars purchased via EBay; They slipped in without any problem.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing mine today on a 19/18 Uncle Seiko 
GL831 he recently introduced in 19mm.


----------



## watchfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

Great images, as well as some good recommendations for straps.

I have just received an 043, though have a question on the brushing at the case edges. Has anyone noticed the edges being slightly crisp at the 7:00 and 1:00 lugs, and having a little less defined edge at the 5 and 11? In other words, the edge of the case is laser sharp at 7 & 1, and is less so at 5 & 11.

The brushing is circular to the case, so I imagine the brushing 'tool' could have been clockwise, making the 7 and 1 lugs' edges sharper. It's more noticeable under magnification, but thought I would ask regardless.

Here area few macros comparing the lug sides (5 and 7), with the less defined edge at 5.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

watchfisher said:


> Great images, as well as some good recommendations for straps.
> 
> I have just received an 043, though have a question on the brushing at the case edges. Has anyone noticed the edges being slightly crisp at the 7:00 and 1:00 lugs, and having a little less defined edge at the 5 and 11? In other words, the edge of the case is laser sharp at 7 & 1, and is less so at 5 & 11.
> 
> ...


Interesting observation. I just had a look at mine and yes, I would say there is the slightest difference in edge sharpness and I agree, this is likely to do with the radial brushing.

I don't think it is something that bothers me too much.


----------



## braidn (Aug 18, 2018)

Cappyab said:


> I used 1.78mm / 1.1mm springbars purchased via EBay; They slipped without any problem.


Do you have a link to these? Would love to pick some up. Also what's the taper on that new RubberB Tropic? Can't seem to find it on their site (super cool they are offering tropics san buckle).


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

watchfisher said:


> Great images, as well as some good recommendations for straps.
> 
> I have just received an 043, though have a question on the brushing at the case edges. Has anyone noticed the edges being slightly crisp at the 7:00 and 1:00 lugs, and having a little less defined edge at the 5 and 11? In other words, the edge of the case is laser sharp at 7 & 1, and is less so at 5 & 11.
> 
> ...


To be honest, my 51yr old eyes are not good enuf, even "corrected", to notice that.......and even if I had, I would still spend my time looking at that crazy pretty dial and how the crystal distorts it moving around!

love it!


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

braidn said:


> Do you have a link to these? Would love to pick some up. Also what's the taper on that new RubberB Tropic? Can't seem to find it on their site (super cool they are offering tropics san buckle).











19mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Semi-Heavy 1.78mm / 1.1mm Spring Bar for Seiko Citizen Diver | eBay


19mm, 20mm, 22mm & 24mm for your Seiko or Citizen DIVER watches.



www.ebay.com





I think it tapers to 18mm.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Wearing mine on the OEM slightly lighter (maybe darker?) blue rubber that came with my 039.....


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Crown wobble? 
I noticed that the crown wobbles when the stem is extended to the winding, date, and hands positions. The wobble is most present at the hands extension. By wobble, I mean there is play in the crown that allows it to tilt independently while on the stem. It almost feels loose, but not as though it will pop off the stem (at least I hope not). Is this normal??


----------



## swsc (Jan 8, 2014)

I have the 37, and I really believe this style of watch is one of the most comfortable watches I own. I do wish the lug opening was 20mm as it is certainly more limiting with 19mm.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Cappyab said:


> Crown wobble?
> I noticed that the crown wobbles when the stem is extended to the winding, date, and hands positions. The wobble is most present at the hands extension. By wobble, I mean there is play in the crown that allows it to tilt independently while on the stem. It almost feels loose, but not as though it will pop off the stem (at least I hope not). Is this normal??


I don't get any wobble as such but I have noticed that the crown is a more gentle proposition than many other divers. I'm used to kind of pressing the crown quite hard into the case and then winding. With this watch it just need a delicate touch. I think others have mentioned that they have stripped the crown. No issues at all with a bit of delicacy. Having said that, it's barely been off my wrist to run down and when it's within a second a day it doesn't need adjusting!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Such a drop dead gorgeous piece.....and no wobble here either, but I've had years of practice with sketchy Seiko QC, and always gentle (with every watch) when winding or setting....

....
And this is the most accurate 8L35 I have ever owned, settling into to a very good +1 second per week!


----------



## fransiscus (Aug 29, 2016)

woodruffm said:


> This has been a Seiko Limited Edition run of 1700 pieces, hopefully more than a few have found their way into the hands of WUS members...


This is great watch!


woodruffm said:


> This has been a Seiko Limited Edition run of 1700 pieces, hopefully more than a few have found their way into the hands of WUS members...


This is a great watch!


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Different watches, same DNA


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

woodruffm said:


> Different watches, same DNA


Nice choice of GS. The blue seconds hand and gold applied logo add some nice visual interest. These Seiko SLAs are funny propositions when compared to GS. GS are better finished, I don't think there is any doubt about that. But then the SLA just have this beautiful steel, sense of fun, heritage and style. I would never say no to a GS, but the thought of scratching the zaratsu and having to send it back to Japan stressed me out!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On the black OEM seiko rubbber


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

Such a cool watch! Mine gets delivered in the morning.....going to be a long night!!!!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

pbubsy said:


> Such a cool watch! Mine gets delivered in the morning.....going to be a long night!!!!


Congrats and enjoy, but we warned, it's gonna steal your soul!

seriously, I just wasn't prepared for just how much I was going to love this watch!

I mean, I don't buy stuff I hate, so obviously I knew I liked it, but it maybe the perfect Seiko diver.......

size, fit and finish, wearability legibility.........perfect

gun to my head, if I could only keep one Seiko - SNR045, SLA039, SLA041 or the SLA043, it would be the 043.


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

Maddog1970 said:


> Congrats and enjoy, but we warned, it's gonna steal your soul!
> 
> seriously, I just wasn't prepared for just how much I was going to love this watch!
> 
> ...


Oh man, you're right! I usually stay away from smaller watches. I have 8" wrists and large forearms so they tend to get swallowed up by my mass. Prior to this, my SKX was my smallest Seiko. Really, outside of field watches and my Submariner, I almost exclusively wear 43mm and up.....but this little number doesn't look out of place at all. The SLA043 has a presence that transcends its diminutive stature. It has a strong dose of that retro Seiko DNA mixed with new tech and precision production/manufacture that I couldn't resist. Not to mention the cache of being a low key baby Grand Seiko...or close to it. Love it. The deep, rich blue of the dial is captivating and the blue seconds hand is just the splash of brightness this watch needed to make it pop. I can't see that working on most watch faces. The thickness is a plus as I believe the proportions are right on for this piece and the case profile is sublime. I wouldn't change a thing. The SLA043 is a very unique piece with legs of its own despite the presence of its not-so-distant forebear, the 017. I forsee the collectibility standing above most other Seikos in the years to come as they become harder to find and ever more coveted by those of us that "get it".


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Enjoying the evening sunshine whilst quaffing down a glass or two of Rioja....


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

In the office today. There is honestly not a blue out there more suited to a dive watch or more representative of the deep ocean.


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

Matching with 19mm khaki nato, comfy combo


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I'm trying one on this Tuesday. Just read the whole thread.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Galaga said:


> I'm trying one on this Tuesday. Just read the whole thread.


You'll love it.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)

Still really loving this watch. It gets a lot more wear than the black beams one. The pop of the second hand is just sublime. Still haven't changed the strap but I bet it would look awesome on the beige tropic strap that comes with the beams edition.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Just discovered this piece. Thinking of moving on from my GS SBGE255 for it. It feels like the diver version of the GS GMT. How does this watch compare quality wise? Is it a step down? I love the look and proportions. A little thinner as well.


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

Tpp3975 said:


> Just discovered this piece. Thinking of moving on from my GS SBGE255 for it. It feels like the diver version of the GS GMT. How does this watch compare quality wise? Is it a step down? I love the look and proportions. A little thinner as well.


both are very different watch although rated at 200m WR, in terms of finishing GS is better with zaratsu, 043 give you a unique sense in terms of shiny on watch case thanks to EBS, something couldn't explain but to see in person.

having both 255 and 043 is like having same watch especially the ocean blue hand, 043 is purely pro diver tool watch without bracelet while 255 could be sport + dress at same time with GMT function.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Tpp3975 said:


> Just discovered this piece. Thinking of moving on from my GS SBGE255 for it. It feels like the diver version of the GS GMT. How does this watch compare quality wise? Is it a step down? I love the look and proportions. A little thinner as well.


These SLA models are unusual prospects. I think in some ways they do not quite meet the fit and finish of GS. The lume application is not great on mine. Perhaps things aren't quite as sharp and 'HD' (although personally I think zaratsu is a little overrated in the sense that it soon scratches and has to go to Japan to be refinished). But then in the other side of things, the everbright steel is genuinely lovely and white, things like the hands, which have a dual brushed and polished finish, are very nice, the indices are very highly polished and the dial is very rich in tone. For me, the heritage, the design (that box sapphire and bezel finish) and the playfulness of the SLA make ownership really joyful (and not having to worry about that zaratsu). It is undoubtedly a Seiko and not a grand seiko, which I think have their own design language, but is all the better for it in my opinion.


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

Koolthang said:


> I think I've stripped the crown (gag). Back to the AD :-(


I had my SLA043 sent back to Seiko for repair mid March. 3.5 months later, its still not back and no one can give me an ETA on its return - maddening. BUT, thanks to the greatest Seiko AD ever in Canada, www.russelljewellers.com, I was given a new watch and they will sell my old one when it finally gets back. I used to be a 532/1700, which did have some personal significance although not at all meaningful; now I'm a 929/1700. Whats does it mean?? Not exactly a double rainbow (yet) 

One positive aspect of the saga here is that I've learned that no two crowns are the same. SLA's absolutely need to be turned counter clock wise to find the thread before threading clockwise. Otherwise, you will inevitably crossthread and strip. However my SKX007 and SPB153 are much less prone to stripping. I suppose its due to the crown guard limiting the wobble of the crown? At any rate - i would NEVER hand my SLA043 to a 5 year old to play with while I'm trying to keep them pacified, while my 007 and 153 would probably be OK in most hands!

I understand why this watch doesn't have a crown guard obviously as its an homage to a 62mas and its absolutely perfect - thats a big reason why I bought it! However, I think the best, practical divers have a crown guard. So, personally, the 043 is for the swim up bar, pool and the 153 is for everything else! Yes - I swim with my divers!


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Davidtan said:


> both are very different watch although rated at 200m WR, in terms of finishing GS is better with zaratsu, 043 give you a unique sense in terms of shiny on watch case thanks to EBS, something couldn't explain but to see in person.
> 
> having both 255 and 043 is like having same watch especially the ocean blue hand, 043 is purely pro diver tool watch without bracelet while 255 could be sport + dress at same time with GMT function.


Which do you prefer? I think the GS is probably a bit more versatile although the 043 is cooler perhaps. If that sort of thing matters for a middle aged lawyer. Can the 043 be pulled off in a business casual setting?


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

I think you can pull this off in a business casual setting, but I also think you can wear almost any watch in a business casual setting. The finish on mine is great— the everbright steel has a nice, even brushing. The colors are interesting and fun, but not distracting. It has a well-balanced weight and feel on the wrist. Accuracy has been excellent. Using the WatchTracker app, I’ve found it to be between +1.5 to 3.5 seconds/day. 

My only gripe is the bezel alignment on my piece. While beautiful, the hash marks at the 15 and 45 are off a tiny bit. Had I paid better attention, I may have asked for a discount after receiving it from the grey market seller. I haven’t seem other forum members raise similar complaints though. And frankly, it’s not very noticeable.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Tpp3975 (May 23, 2021)

Any thoughts on resale value? I’m looking at one for 4K. This isn’t the most important thing to me but I do have a habit of tiring of things.


----------



## techrigger (Mar 6, 2018)

I wear mine on a B and J NATO..single loop..wear it to the office and it looks the part..
Finishing on mine is on par with GS for definite..Zaratsu polishing is available on most Prospex watches around the 1k mark... Lume plots on mine are perfect and apart from slight bezel misalignment (Seiko love that).. is finished to a very high standard.. Seiko had the back off to regulate mine to plus 1 and the movement is finished nicely.. Definitely not unfinished...Seiko have just received it to realign the bezel for me and check the seals again.
















Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

Tpp3975 said:


> Which do you prefer? I think the GS is probably a bit more versatile although the 043 is cooler perhaps. If that sort of thing matters for a middle aged lawyer. Can the 043 be pulled off in a business casual setting?


TBH, i'd go for 043, mainly its LE and the heritage design, it spells Japan first diver. if you manage to find a nice leather strap to match with i'm sure biz casual is not an issue


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

I forgot to mention, I would also go for the sla043. I am still absolutely loving it which really says something. Looking good on a new zuludiver tropic.


----------



## Icelatte (Aug 24, 2016)

Just received mine and agree with everyone who likes it on a Nato.
Can anyone recommend a 19mm single pass?


----------



## Koolthang (Nov 13, 2015)

techrigger said:


> I wear mine on a B and J NATO..single loop..wear it to the office and it looks the part..
> Finishing on mine is on par with GS for definite..Zaratsu polishing is available on most Prospex watches around the 1k mark... Lume plots on mine are perfect and apart from slight bezel misalignment (Seiko love that).. is finished to a very high standard.. Seiko had the back off to regulate mine to plus 1 and the movement is finished nicely.. Definitely not unfinished...Seiko have just received it to realign the bezel for me and check the seals again.
> 
> 
> ...


Curious to learn how Seiko deals with your bezel misalignment. I've had two SLA043's - both misaligned exactly the same way. One is still in Japan after 4 mnths with still no ETA! I have yet to see one here in the forum with perfect alignment.

Please keep us posted!


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

I am using an Erika's Originals single pass (pictures). I have three more inexpensive ones on order from cheapestnatostraps.com.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Koolthang said:


> Curious to learn how Seiko deals with your bezel misalignment. I've had two SLA043's - both misaligned exactly the same way. One is still in Japan after 4 mnths with still no ETA! I have yet to see one here in the forum with perfect alignment.
> 
> Please keep us posted!


I think mine is pretty spot on, but am disappointed with accuracy. Wearing 24x7 now for a week, and I'm at +16.5SPD. 
I don't want to send it back for regulation, mostly because of you're experience with T-A-T ;-)


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Sorry to hear of your accuracy. I’m still running +2 or better when I’ve worn it a few days a week to a week and a half of operation. I usually lay it face up. 
Perhaps yours became magnetized somewhere along the way. Could be a simple fix, or at least give you a chance to rule it out.


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)

Mine averages about +4.5 SPD. if I put it crown up over night, I can keep it about spot on. Maybe try that? Might make it closer to +10 SPD or less.


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm getting +7 SPD, pretty acceptable although not as great as my chrono SRQ029 which is +1


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

Still loving the comfort and style of the watch on this BC rubber nato


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Currently crown up overnight - +8.5 SPD. I had measured it a few months ago (with the same crown up overnight) and it was +3.5 SPD - note that after this it was not worn for a couple of weeks so had run down completely. I think the term for this is "drift".


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Also pretty funny to me that we're all wearing an expensive mechanical watch, but we all know how accurate it is. I guess I care more about accuracy than I'll admit to myself...


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

das997 said:


> Also pretty funny to me that we're all wearing an expensive mechanical watch, but we all know how accurate it is. I guess I care more about accuracy than I'll admit to myself...


I don't expect accuracy in great mechanical watches after 20 years into this hobby. I like to buy only those that bring smile on my face when I wear them. Period.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Pun said:


> I don't expect accuracy in great mechanical watches after 20 years into this hobby. I like to buy only those that bring smile on my face when I wear them. Period.


I'm really trying to get there - telling myself that it just doesn't matter. I do smile when I wear the SLA - I just wish it had Rolex/Omega type accuracy at this price...


----------



## Icelatte (Aug 24, 2016)

+6 SPD unworn, up to +12 when worn. Demagnetized and now +5 SPD and looking that good while wearing today so far.

Obsessing over the accuracy is supposed to make us smile too, right😊


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

All part of the seiko lottery. Mine is less than +1spd and runs like a dream. Bezel is very nicely aligned. But...not the best lume pips. There is always something! But I would take it over an omega or Rolex any day. In fact I sold my omega to prove it. No exaggeration when I say it is my favourite diver on the market (with perhaps exception of those really expensive fifty fathoms models in 40mm size)


----------



## Julian Yeo (Jun 23, 2016)

bigbombula said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I finally got around to installing the SLA017 bracelet on my watch. The color difference isn't too bad. It is certainly not ideal but I will wear around for a while and see how it goes. One thing I wasn't expecting was the end link fitment. It is rather sloppy. I am getting some side to side movement. Is this common issue on the SLA017?
> [/QUOT





bigbombula said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I finally got around to installing the SLA017 bracelet on my watch. The color difference isn't too bad. It is certainly not ideal but I will wear around for a while and see how it goes. One thing I wasn't expecting was the end link fitment. It is rather sloppy. I am getting some side to side movement. Is this common issue on the SLA017?


So glad someone can confirm if this swap works. I literally just ordered an sla017 bracelet praying for the right fit. As far as not fitting perfect? I can live with that. My spb149 doesn't have perfect fitment. Even my sla049 has a hairline gap.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

There's a photo of a Strapcode Super Engineer 19mm on an SLA017 on their website. It looks good. Anyone wanna try?


----------



## Julian Yeo (Jun 23, 2016)

*Thought the sla043 would make a great dress diver. To honor the grand seiko connection with this piece I decided to drop this on a grand seiko strap. I got plenty of diver that will see water&#8230; this one probably won't.*


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

Julian Yeo said:


> So glad someone can confirm if this swap works. I literally just ordered an sla017 bracelet praying for the right fit. As far as not fitting perfect? I can live with that. My spb149 doesn't have perfect fitment. Even my sla049 has a hairline gap.


I am still wearing my Sla043 on the the Sla017 bracelet and I enjoying it. I have forgotten about the color mismatch. Luckily it doesn't bother me as much as I thought it would.


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

bigbombula said:


> I am still wearing my Sla043 on the the Sla017 bracelet and I enjoying it. I have forgotten about the color mismatch. Luckily it doesn't bother me as much as I thought it would.


Mind to share the photo of SLA043 paired with 017 bracelet?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Still loving mine on the rubber from my SLA039&#8230;..just swapped them over, found the colours worked better!

&#8230;&#8230;and FWIW, still running a solid 2spd, better than my Omega SMP!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

das997 said:


> There's a photo of a Strapcode Super Engineer 19mm on an SLA017 on their website. It looks good. Anyone wanna try?
> View attachment 15989420


So I plunked down for a super oyster, ordered today&#8230;..will do double duty on my 039 and 043&#8230;.will see how it looksfeels and each and decide if I need to buy another!

pics when it arrives!


----------



## BlueIn2Red (Aug 14, 2015)

Surely it won't work on both? The 039 and 043 have very different end link openings?


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> So I plunked down for a super oyster, ordered today&#8230;..will do double duty on my 039 and 043&#8230;.will see how it looksfeels and each and decide if I need to buy another!
> 
> pics when it arrives!


Thanks for taking one for the team ;-)


----------



## Icelatte (Aug 24, 2016)

BlueIn2Red said:


> Surely it won't work on both? The 039 and 043 have very different end link openings?


They are universal straight endlinks.

I appreciate the @Maddog1970's experiment and looking forward to the report!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

BlueIn2Red said:


> Surely it won't work on both? The 039 and 043 have very different end link openings?


Dunno, but for $60 I am prepared to try!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

das997 said:


> Thanks for taking one for the team ;-)


I am a team guy!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Icelatte said:


> They are universal straight endlinks.
> 
> I appreciate the @Maddog1970's experiment and looking forward to the report!


Yes indeedy&#8230;&#8230;I've used their universal straight end link bracelets on many Seiko, with no issues


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Strapcode 19mm oyster arrived, fitted and adjusted&#8230;..dang I like this!

not that I needed reminding, but the 043 is one sexy damn beast of a watch!


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> Strapcode 19mm oyster arrived, fitted and adjusted&#8230;..dang I like this!
> 
> not that I needed reminding, but the 043 is one sexy damn beast of a watch!
> 
> ...


Looks great! Indeed!!


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Maddog1970 said:


> Strapcode 19mm oyster arrived, fitted and adjusted&#8230;..dang I like this!
> 
> not that I needed reminding, but the 043 is one sexy damn beast of a watch!


That was fast! How long from order to delivery?


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Still upset about accuracy (I just can't drop it). Watched a Random Rob video about his new Sub - 30 days and lost 5 seconds. My SLA with the supposed fantastic 8L35 is +10 to +14 SPD depending on how I wear it. This is the most expensive watch I own (a Tudor or Omega at the same price point would be much, much more accurate). Then I search for details about regulating the movement and ... nothing. Send it back to Japan. Really??!?

I'll get responses about how it's not COSC, and it's within specs - but shouldn't we expect better performance than a 6R35?

Sorry about the griping - just had to get that off my chest.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

das997 said:


> That was fast! How long from order to delivery?


ordered Saturday July 17th, from HongKong&#8230;..choose the cheapest shipping, which turned out to be fedex, and arrived yesterday (obviously)&#8230;.

now, I am in western Canada, but that is still stellar service by strapcode&#8230;.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

das997 said:


> Still upset about accuracy (I just can't drop it). Watched a Random Rob video about his new Sub - 30 days and lost 5 seconds. My SLA with the supposed fantastic 8L35 is +10 to +14 SPD depending on how I wear it. This is the most expensive watch I own (a Tudor or Omega at the same price point would be much, much more accurate). Then I search for details about regulating the movement and ... nothing. Send it back to Japan. Really??!?
> 
> I'll get responses about how it's not COSC, and it's within specs - but shouldn't we expect better performance than a 6R35?
> 
> Sorry about the griping - just had to get that off my chest.


sorry to hear about your accuracy, the 8L's I have had over the years have had varying gains/loses&#8230;&#8230;however, the motor in my 043 is my most accurate watch, outside G-SHOCK or quartz, running a crazy +1.5spd&#8230;..

&#8230;..that's better than anything in my watch box, Omega included&#8230;.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

das997 said:


> Still upset about accuracy (I just can't drop it). Watched a Random Rob video about his new Sub - 30 days and lost 5 seconds. My SLA with the supposed fantastic 8L35 is +10 to +14 SPD depending on how I wear it. This is the most expensive watch I own (a Tudor or Omega at the same price point would be much, much more accurate). Then I search for details about regulating the movement and ... nothing. Send it back to Japan. Really??!?
> 
> I'll get responses about how it's not COSC, and it's within specs - but shouldn't we expect better performance than a 6R35?
> 
> Sorry about the griping - just had to get that off my chest.


I think you should accept the fact that accuracy is not paramount in a mechanical movement. It is one of the aspects only. Overall aesthetic appeal to you is more important. 
If you're an accuracy freak, like I used to be, please go for 9F movement watches and you'll get -/+10 spy accuracy...


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

das997 said:


> Still upset about accuracy (I just can't drop it). Watched a Random Rob video about his new Sub - 30 days and lost 5 seconds. My SLA with the supposed fantastic 8L35 is +10 to +14 SPD depending on how I wear it. This is the most expensive watch I own (a Tudor or Omega at the same price point would be much, much more accurate). Then I search for details about regulating the movement and ... nothing. Send it back to Japan. Really??!?
> 
> I'll get responses about how it's not COSC, and it's within specs - but shouldn't we expect better performance than a 6R35?
> 
> Sorry about the griping - just had to get that off my chest.


if its not more than +15spd, it still consider within the spec, kinda hit or miss thing since its not COSC or certificated with guarantee accuracy (like GS auto/hibeat)

perhaps you can try demagnetize it from any watch shop see if improved

I do heard story of some higher end brand does not meet good accuracy too....


----------



## HeyKQ (Jul 7, 2021)

Looks great on a bracelet. For the price point, I really feel like it should come with one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Pun said:


> I think you should accept the fact that accuracy is not paramount in a mechanical movement. It is one of the aspects only. Overall aesthetic appeal to you is more important.
> If you're an accuracy freak, like I used to be, please go for 9F movement watches and you'll get -/+10 spy accuracy...


I've got two 9F watches, a Citizen Chronomaster (+/-5SPY), and two Atomic Clock sync'd Casios. That's my problem, too many accurate watches ;-) But none of them are as striking as the SLA (I would pay a lot of money for the SLA043 with a 9F). 
You're right - I have to not "sweat the seconds". If I set it two minutes slow, and then reset it at two minutes fast, I can get sixteen days without touching the watch.
But back to my bigger issue - at this price point, we all know it can be done (proper regulation), it just isn't - it's the luck of the draw.


----------



## kyle1234c (Mar 30, 2017)

Seiko just need to regulate these don't they. Mine runs fantastically and it's a quality movement but it shouldn't be a gamble. Surely they don't have to go back to Japan for regulation/service? I'm sure I read the 8l35 can be services in the UK anyway.

I would love if an everbright steel bracelet comes out. Until that point the lack of fitting endlinks and difference in steel colour will mean that this will forever be on straps for me. Lazy of Seiko but when they have such a beautiful and storied diver they can get away with it as I have 0 regrets with my purchase. I love how the Seiko crown lines up perfectly horizontally when screwed down. Do others do this:


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

I know I have to own this issue. I had never heard of a high-end (8L35) movement being anywhere near the outside of its specified range. I'd heard +2, +4, etc. Before I bought the SLA043 I even asked if the dealer would slap it on a timegrapher to see where it stood - they wouldn't because "these high-end movements are always great" (I'm in Vancouver and bought it out of Toronto). 
Anyway, I've come to accept that I'll have to find somebody to regulate the watch so I can wear it for a month without it being too far off accurate.
Many have said (me included) that it's a mechanical movement and I need to understand this and get beyond the accuracy issue. After thinking about this for a while, I now say "why should I have to?". If every other mid-tear luxury watchmaker can do it, and most other owners of this movement get exceptional performance anyway, why should I settle for less?
If I had paid for a cheaper movement, no problem (although I've had 6R35's run waaay better). But I didn't. Seiko needs to do better, but they won't - because guys like me keep buying. I'm my own worst enemy.


----------



## HeyKQ (Jul 7, 2021)

I had mine regulated by the AD I bought it from. Required two extra trips. Should not have been necessary at this price point.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stookie (Jan 28, 2021)

Does anyone know if the stock rubber strap breaks in at all or starts to form around the wrist better? I haven't worn mine on the oem rubber enough....


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

stookie said:


> Does anyone know if the stock rubber strap breaks in at all or starts to form around the wrist better? I haven't worn mine on the oem rubber enough....


Yes indeed. It breaks well after some time and fits softer and better around wrist.


----------



## stookie (Jan 28, 2021)

Pun said:


> Yes indeed. It breaks well after some time and fits softer and better around wrist.


Ah, good to hear! I actually just tried a quick boiling water bath and it surprisingly didn't do anything. I'll have to give it some good ol' wrist time, thanks.


----------



## Icelatte (Aug 24, 2016)

Great partner for snorkeling, surfing, beaching! Domed crystal gives a great view of the face underwater.


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

Been wearing for weeks, originally rubber strap get comfy over days, left my GS in cold...


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Also wearing my SLA over my GS, even though I'm still working on the regulation front (was +13 now -10 but seeing my watchmaker again tomorrow).










Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyKQ (Jul 7, 2021)

Looks great on a tan nato! I recently saw it on a bracelet and I think I prefer a nato or rubber strap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Got impatient waiting for the watchmaker, so opened the back and regulated the SLA043 myself. Got it from -13spd to +6spd. Nervous about doing this to an expensive watch, but the biggest hurdle was filing down a jewellers screwdriver to actually fit the slot in the regulation screw.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Back on a single pass seat belt nato&#8230;&#8230;.uncle Seiko bracelet is in the box, and may stay there until winter&#8230;&#8230;fast becoming my favourite Seiko watch of all time!

who would have thought a 39mm watch could do that? Not me&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## bigbombula (Sep 10, 2010)

das997 said:


> Got impatient waiting for the watchmaker, so opened the back and regulated the SLA043 myself. Got it from -13spd to +6spd. Nervous about doing this to an expensive watch, but the biggest hurdle was filing down a jewellers screwdriver to actually fit the slot in the regulation screw.


That is pretty impressive. You are much braver than me. I am glad you were able to regulate the watch to a reasonable tolerance.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

bigbombula said:


> That is pretty impressive. You are much braver than me. I am glad you were able to regulate the watch to a reasonable tolerance.


Rested it crown up at night and worn all day: running at +1spd. Now I'm happy...


----------



## woodruffm (Jan 16, 2015)

das997 said:


> Rested it crown up at night and worn all day: running at +1spd. Now I'm happy...


A job well done


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

After inspiration from others in this thread, I thought I would try something a little more formal. I quite like it. Can't even remember what watch I bought it for, but it was 19mm and I could force the Seiko diver springbar through it.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## micks_address (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi folks,
Got my sla043 yesterday. It’s secondhand but in mint condition. Love pretty much everything about it. Planning to order an erikas original strap to go with it. Have seiko released or intend to release a premium 19mm bracelet in ever brilliant steel to go with it?
Cheers,
Mick


----------



## micks_address (Jan 14, 2019)

Liking it on the blue strap


----------



## typevii (Jul 19, 2021)

Trying out a Forstner Ladder bracelet.
Nice taper to the clasp and has a vintage look and feel. Great quality as usual from Forstner. Only downside is it does not take the fat spring bars.
I think so far this and the Uncle Seiko tropic are my two favorite bands.

(I also tried a Strapcode Super o-boyer, but the clasp, with no taper, was just too big for this watch).


----------



## watchfisher (Jul 24, 2008)

Had an observation on an an SLA043, which arrived in basically unboxed / freshly minted condition. I mean even the box edges are crisp.

Fortunately the bezel ring is really well aligned, crisp feeling. The lume isn't lumpy and the backside Zaratsu will blind you it's so perfect.

The brushing on the front side appears to run clockwise. I say that since the edges of the lugs at 2:00 and 7:00 are laser crisp while the 5:00 and 10:00 lugs appear slightly less crisp. Hard to define but if you look, well, you know how that goes.

I've seen this on three unopened 043s now, thinking I may have received a 'Monday' or a 'late Friday' watch. The pic below is a low serial number (low 300s).

However, thinking about the clockwise brushing / machining process, I was wondering 1) if this edge detail is evident on other forum members' watches, or 2) could the 5 and 10:00 edges simply not be cleaned of residue or cutting fluid? I'd love to hear other 043 owners, as there is a slight clouding on the brushing, even after a careful microfiber wipe with distilled water.

Here are two pics, one from top, one from below (6:00)


















What say you?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

No comments on the brushing, eyes are to old&#8230;.all I know is that this is a killer piece!


----------



## typevii (Jul 19, 2021)

watchfisher said:


> The brushing on the front side appears to run clockwise. I say that since the edges of the lugs at 2:00 and 7:00 are laser crisp while the 5:00 and 10:00 lugs appear slightly less crisp. Hard to define but if you look, well, you know how that goes.
> 
> What say you?


Yes, agree. looking at mine there is definitely a very slight difference in the edges at two and seven vs the edges at five and ten. Not sure it is less crisp but it does look a little different.
Did not notice until I really looked, and it is not something I can see at all in normal wear.

Overall though, does not detract in any way from what is an stunning watch.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

On the OEM rubber from my SLA039, slightly greyer blue….


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

So in reference to my earlier dismay about the SLA043/8L35 performance (>+10spd), I decided to take a deep breath, open up the back, and regulate it myself. 

I first wore the watch as I normally would (24x7), and measured the deviation with the Watch Accuracy App in one position (crown up).










I then adjusted the watch, closed it up, and checked it in the same position with the app. Then again. Then again. Finally got it to about +1spd.

The results - pretty impressive if I wear it 24x7. If I ever put in on the table or in my watch case overnight - it's up to +4spd or so.


----------



## Vasec (Oct 14, 2021)

Vladimir_V said:


> Joining the club! Regards fro Bulgaria! I have tried Erica's originals. It matches great IMO. Glad to hear your thoughts.
> View attachment 15648383


What strap is that? any link?


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Vasec said:


> What strap is that? any link?





https://erikasoriginals.com/


----------



## Julian Yeo (Jun 23, 2016)

finally put it on the sla017 bracelet.


----------



## Sgt_gatr (Sep 7, 2018)

Finally joined the club with number 692!!


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

Julian Yeo said:


> finally put it on the sla017 bracelet.
> View attachment 16235584


Mind to share where you get the bracelet from?

Change mine to nato again


----------



## Julian Yeo (Jun 23, 2016)

Davidtan said:


> Mind to share where you get the bracelet from?
> 
> Change mine to nato again
> 
> View attachment 16237299


I found a seiko parts dealer on eBay. I believe he still has one left.


----------



## toomuchdamnrum (Nov 11, 2013)

For those that were able to purchase one from an AD, what kind of prices are we talking about here? Trying to gauge if a deal is a good one or not


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

toomuchdamnrum said:


> For those that were able to purchase one from an AD, what kind of prices are we talking about here? Trying to gauge if a deal is a good one or not


I paid full list last spring (March). Tried to negotiate but no deal... I did buy it in another province (Canada), so I saved on some sales tax...


----------



## Lowpeak (Dec 24, 2012)

Wearing my SLA043 this weekend on a new Bonetto Cinturini strap…very comfortable and the vanilla scent is nice.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb16610 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just picked up #927 and I love it! One complaint, and I’m wondering if it’s just me. I would have thought that both straps that came with the watch would have been as soft and supple as the 19mm that came on the SLA033. Anyone here happen to own both? Are the SLA043 straps a bit stiff out of the box? 

Thanks,
Mike


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

mb16610 said:


> Just picked up #927 and I love it! One complaint, and I’m wondering if it’s just me. I would have thought that both straps that came with the watch would have been as soft and supple as the 19mm that came on the SLA033. Anyone here happen to own both? Are the SLA043 straps a bit stiff out of the box?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike
> ...


yes they are, but will get softer after some wearing time


----------



## krayzie (Apr 21, 2007)

mb16610 said:


> Just picked up #927 and I love it! One complaint, and I’m wondering if it’s just me. I would have thought that both straps that came with the watch would have been as soft and supple as the 19mm that came on the SLA033. Anyone here happen to own both? Are the SLA043 straps a bit stiff out of the box?


So even the new black one is stiff now?

I thought it's just the blue stuff (I have both SLA039 and SLA041 and also the strap from SLA037, I used to have SLA033).

Don't wait it'll never break in as soft as the old black one with just wear. Use this instead. Once it softens just clean it off real good it won't stiffen again.


----------



## mb16610 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! I’ll give that a shot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Curryc (Apr 15, 2018)

josayeee said:


> I too want a bracelet for this watch. After watching a youtube video it looks like the spb143 lugs has a similar shape to the sla043. I've been debating whether I should take the leap and find out haha
> 
> Also this Komfit bands for the Speedmaster look is growing on me for the sla037. Komfit SLA037


The SPBs have a wider lug width so would not work


----------



## Julian Yeo (Jun 23, 2016)

mb16610 said:


> Just picked up #927 and I love it! One complaint, and I’m wondering if it’s just me. I would have thought that both straps that came with the watch would have been as soft and supple as the 19mm that came on the SLA033. Anyone here happen to own both? Are the SLA043 straps a bit stiff out of the box?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike
> ...


I purchased the sla033 and loved the gummy rubber strap. Believing the sla043 would have the same quality feel and the same straps I pulled the trigger on the next month. Unfortunately like you I also quickly realized it was more of a plasticky stiff strap. I really didn’t care for it but luckily i happened to have an authentic tropic strap that looks amazing on it.


----------



## JapanJames (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

Attended a local watch show and got a chance to throw this on a timegrapher. Although cursory, the data confirms the accuracy I’ve witnessed over the past year.


----------



## RJS296 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi all I’ve got an SLA 037 that is amazing but I’m finding it is hurting my wrist slightly. I think because of the caseback protruding in the center rather than being flat across. I’ve had this problem before with such casebacks. I guess I’ve got sensitive wrists! Anyway, I was wondering if a swap to the 043 might help this issue? I know the 043 is 0.6mm thinner than the 037. But my question is where/how? If it is in the degree of caseback protrusion then it might help me. Anyone know?


----------



## Hackmartian (Jul 31, 2018)

Julian Yeo said:


> finally put it on the sla017 bracelet.
> View attachment 16235584


I did the same for mine and while I love the way it looks and wears, the end links occasionally flip up instead of staying flush against the case. Does this happen on yours as well?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hopefully I will have more on Friday. Thanks for sharing all the photos and info on this incredible piece.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

kyle1234c said:


> Ok mine has come. First impressions are very positive in that it is sparkly, solidly built and the design is just classic and beautiful. It cannot even be compared to the spbs on any level.
> 
> Positives:
> That steel is very nice and I really like the brushing all over. I like the look of zaratsu...the practicalities not so much.
> ...


A former work colleague of mine had a Seamaster chronograph from the 1970's and the Chrono/second hand was the same blue as this.


----------



## Ryanonarcher (Jun 17, 2015)

Just tried an sla043 but concerned it’s proportions seem too small for my 7.25” wrist.

I thoroughly _*love*_ the ever brilliant steel and overall aesthetics - but, I just can’t get over the small-ish appearance.

EDIT!!!!
And just like that, my entire opinion changed. Moving to the oem blue strap changed my entire perception and now, to me, it appears to fit absolutely perfectly. Wow this piece is truly stunning and I highly recommend finding one to see in the flesh. Ever brilliant truly lives up to its name.

Now on to source what should be a perfect pairing…the sla057!


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

On some Uncle Seiko rubber


----------



## Ryanonarcher (Jun 17, 2015)

what’s the rubber on the 43?



josayeee said:


> On some Uncle Seiko rubber
> View attachment 16519253


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

I joined the club, with Uncle Seiko tropic strap.


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)

First day with mine. Beautiful.


----------



## Ryanonarcher (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Hackmartian (Jul 31, 2018)

A rave review from someone who truly appreciates this watch:


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Ryanonarcher said:


> what’s the rubber on the 43?


 It’s the GL831 in 19 mm

The SLA043 stole my heart. At the beginning I liked my BB58 Blue equally but now the SLA043 takes the cake by a lot. 

Glad I got in before the 3 o clock lume blob starts showing up!!


----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

Hackmartian said:


> A rave review from someone who truly appreciates this watch:


Stunning capture of every single angle of this beauty !!


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Hackmartian (Jul 31, 2018)

Hackmartian said:


> A rave review from someone who truly appreciates this watch:


I asked the reviewer about the strap since it's not currently available in 19mm and he confirmed it's a 20mm that "fits snugly" on the watch.


----------



## Hackmartian (Jul 31, 2018)

Hackmartian said:


> I did the same for mine and while I love the way it looks and wears, the end links occasionally flip up instead of staying flush against the case. Does this happen on yours as well?
> View attachment 16515182


Solved the problem--it was a result of the springbars being too thin. Replaced with the fatter OEM Seiko springbars and and the bracelet sits perfectly flush against the case now. Love it.


----------



## Hackmartian (Jul 31, 2018)

Folks have posted before about putting the SLA043 on the Seiko SLA017 bracelet and I have to reiterate how good it looks. A completely different vibe but really ups the whole package. Very high quality and comfortable, too. Highly recommended.


----------



## Purefix (May 8, 2020)

Hackmartian said:


> Folks have posted before about putting the SLA043 on the Seiko SLA017 bracelet and I have to reiterate how good it looks. A completely different vibe but really ups the whole package. Very high quality and comfortable, too. Highly recommended.
> View attachment 16532065


Wow. That does look great. Is it possible to purchase bracelet separately?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Purefix said:


> Wow. That does look great. Is it possible to purchase bracelet separately?


It would have to be bought separately, the SLA043 only comes on a black strap with an additional blue one.


----------



## Hackmartian (Jul 31, 2018)

Purefix said:


> Wow. That does look great. Is it possible to purchase bracelet separately?


Yes--you can go through an AD or find them on eBay if you look for the SLA017 bracelet, which is 19mm and designed for this case.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hackmartian said:


> I asked the reviewer about the strap since it's not currently available in 19mm and he confirmed it's a 20mm that "fits snugly" on the watch.


I sent a message to Artem to ask them about it .... 19mm is coming soon...


----------



## typevii (Jul 19, 2021)

das997 said:


> I sent a message to Artem to ask them about it .... 19mm is coming soon...


Damn, just ordered a 20mm. Looks to fit ok though. If a bit snug as stated. We shall have to wait and see i guess.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

typevii said:


> Damn, just ordered a 20mm. Looks to fit ok though. If a bit snug as stated. We shall have to wait and see i guess.


Let us know how it goes! I'm impatient and if the 20mm works without much fuss, I'll order it as well.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Love this watch.


----------



## Ryanonarcher (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## Davidtan (Mar 11, 2008)

Focus on the EBS brushes surface, the reflection tells it all


----------



## Daryl34 (9 mo ago)

Which company makes a better tropic or waffle for the SLA043, uncleseiko or watchgeko? They seem similarly priced. WatchGeko doesn’t have a 19mm that I saw.


----------



## cjsolar5 (9 mo ago)

Just read this whole thread after watching everything i could on this watch for the last week and it was enough for me to pull the trigger on one from chrono24... hope its as great as i'm thinking it will be lol


----------



## typevii (Jul 19, 2021)

Daryl34 said:


> Which company makes a better tropic or waffle for the SLA043, uncleseiko or watchgeko? They seem similarly priced. WatchGeko doesn’t have a 19mm that I saw.


I wore mine on the US tropic a lot last summer and really liked it. Looks quite period original (not quite, but close enough for me). Much prefer over the long thick rubber straps the watch comes with. Its much thinner and tapers down. 

See here for a great article on the original 62mas straps.








62MAS (6217-8000) Original Tropic Strap — Plus9Time


The 62MAS (6217-8000) was released in 1965 and people have often associated this with a "waffle" strap but the watch was never sold with this. Instead the 62MAS was only ever shipped on a Tropic strap with a unique design.




www.plus9time.com


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

I purchased a very supple tropic strap from B2. Pricey compared to others, but it sets a high bar if you prefer a strap that is less stiff. I’d recommend it for those reasons. 






Basic || B2STRAP, configurator for rubber watch straps







www.b2strap.com


----------



## Daryl34 (9 mo ago)

Just received mine. I lucked out and the bezel has good alignment. Serial number in the 118X range. Anyone with 122, 533 or anything with 33, 34, 43, 44 interested in a trade?


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Mine is 200


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## typevii (Jul 19, 2021)

Ok so my Artem strap arrived. Here are a few quick thoughts, lots of Artem reviews out there, so I’ll keep this focused on the SLA043. I ordered on 26th March (after watching the great youtube by Peter Kotsa) and it arrived on 12th April. Not the fastest shipping but Artem use DHL so as expected. Total cost to me was 135CDN$
I ordered the 20mm navy blue sailcloth with white stitching. I also specified the ‘fat bars’. Was hoping they may also have the fatter tips that Seiko uses. They don’t, fat bars, thin tips. So I re-used the standard fat spring bars with fatter tips that came with the OEM straps. I don’t know if the straps are different for the thin or fat bars option but the OEM fat bars fit the fat bar Artem well. Fitment between the lugs is snug, but the Artem was very easy to fit, just a little squeeze and it was in. So no worries with the 20mm in the 19mm lugs.

Ok, so in my opinion this is the strap that the SLA043 should have come with. While I like the OEM rubber straps, they are too long, and well, for me just a bit too chunky and casual for a watch at this price point. I like them, but they are not an every occasion strap. The Artem however is. It is a very good looking and well made strap. (I understand that Seiko wanted to keep the dive watch 55th anniversary theme etc, but if they had provided one rubber and a strap like the Artem this would have been perfect to really elevate the whole package I believe. Probably would have been too close to GS territory though). A stunning watch like this deserves a top quality strap, and lets be honest, I doubt many are looking to skindive in this.

I know some people baulk at paying more the 20 dollars for a strap 😉, but for me, it depends on the watch, and I don’t mind paying up to 10% of the value of the watch for a good quality strap or bracelet. (I’ve paid more for less and less for more), First impressions are that the Artem looks to be well worth the price.

So, why do I think this is the strap that should have come with the watch? Well it is thick enough at the lugs to look great with the somewhat chunky SLA043, the colour is just about a perfect match with the dial. The white stitching looks great with the steel, it is waterproof, so can be worn and used as intended (I don’t dive, but I don’t like worrying about a strap getting wet). So far the quality of construction puts it up with other OEM straps. I am also the sure the black would look great, and also maybe the deployment clasps.

We will have to wait and see how it breaks in. It is a little stiff right out of the packaging, but after only a day it is starting to break in. I expect after a week or so it will be very comfortable. I hope so. I’ll update after a few weeks as this is really just first thoughts.

Negatives, only minor niggle would be the standard tang buckle maybe isn’t as low profile as it could have been, but is similar in size etc to the OEM tang buckles, so does not look at all out of place with this watch.

I think the Artem just edges out the Forstner ladder bracelet as my new favorite.


----------



## typevii (Jul 19, 2021)

On the wrist also..


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

typevii said:


> Ok so my Artem strap arrived. Here are a few quick thoughts, lots of Artem reviews out there, so I’ll keep this focused on the SLA043. I ordered on 26th March (after watching the great youtube by Peter Kotsa) and it arrived on 12th April. Not the fastest shipping but Artem use DHL so as expected. Total cost to me was 135CDN$
> I ordered the 20mm navy blue sailcloth with white stitching. I also specified the ‘fat bars’. Was hoping they may also have the fatter tips that Seiko uses. They don’t, fat bars, thin tips. So I re-used the standard fat spring bars with fatter tips that came with the OEM straps. I don’t know if the straps are different for the thin or fat bars option but the OEM fat bars fit the fat bar Artem well. Fitment between the lugs is snug, but the Artem was very easy to fit, just a little squeeze and it was in. So no worries with the 20mm in the 19mm lugs.
> 
> Ok, so in my opinion this is the strap that the SLA043 should have come with. While I like the OEM rubber straps, they are too long, and well, for me just a bit too chunky and casual for a watch at this price point. I like them, but they are not an every occasion strap. The Artem however is. It is a very good looking and well made strap. (I understand that Seiko wanted to keep the dive watch 55th anniversary theme etc, but if they had provided one rubber and a strap like the Artem this would have been perfect to really elevate the whole package I believe. Probably would have been too close to GS territory though). A stunning watch like this deserves a top quality strap, and lets be honest, I doubt many are looking to skindive in this.
> ...


That's a sweet setup. Looks awesome!


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

typevii said:


> Ok so my Artem strap arrived. Here are a few quick thoughts, lots of Artem reviews out there, so I’ll keep this focused on the SLA043. I ordered on 26th March (after watching the great youtube by Peter Kotsa) and it arrived on 12th April. Not the fastest shipping but Artem use DHL so as expected. Total cost to me was 135CDN$...


Excellent review @typevii!! I agree the watch with that strap is simply stunning. I have the 19mm black Artem, and breaking in took about a month - but now it feels perfect. The downside to your experiment is now I think the blue looks better than the black. You've nudged me closer to just ordering the 20mm blue (rather than waiting for the 19mm) and be done with it ;-)


----------



## cjsolar5 (9 mo ago)

typevii said:


> On the wrist also..
> View attachment 16563559


Already got the black awhile ago which i felt took a bit to break in but might have to get a blue one to match this watch! has anyone tried B2 rubber straps out yet tho? Thinking about snagging the blue tropics for it as well but wondering if anyone has tried them.






Basic || B2STRAP, configurator for rubber watch straps







www.b2strap.com


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

Anyone tried 18mm nato on their SLA043? I wonder if theres a big gap at the lugs


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

opusx said:


> Anyone tried 18mm nato on their SLA043? I wonder if theres a big gap at the lugs


It's absolutely fine. Not noticeable by anyone other than you ... I have a 18mm and a 20mm navy blue NATO. Although they both fit, the 18mm is more comfortable.

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Purefix (May 8, 2020)

Any sla043 owners with 6 1/4" wrists? How does it wear? Wrist shot?


----------



## Ryanonarcher (Jun 17, 2015)

much more comfortable on tropics strap. Despite boiling the og waffle strap, it’s still too stiff and buckle/strap do not sit/fit as well as they could under the wrist causing a lack of comfort you would expect from a rubber.

most likely give a try with an Atrem sailcloth strap next which appears to change the overall aesthetic of the watch.

for reference, flat 7-7.2” wrist


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Purefix said:


> Any sla043 owners with 6 1/4" wrists? How does it wear? Wrist shot?


That’s my wrist size and I currently have one inbound from Japan. Will post a pic once it arrives. In the meantime I’d be interested if anyone else has some pics to share.


----------



## Purefix (May 8, 2020)

recapt said:


> That’s my wrist size and I currently have one inbound from Japan. Will post a pic once it arrives. In the meantime I’d be interested if anyone else has some pics to share.


Nice. Look forward to seeing pic. And congrats on great buy!


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

cjsolar5 said:


> Already got the black awhile ago which i felt took a bit to break in but might have to get a blue one to match this watch! has anyone tried B2 rubber straps out yet tho? Thinking about snagging the blue tropics for it as well but wondering if anyone has tried them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the B2 basic tropical in black. Because it is 20mm, I gently filed the ends a tiny bit and I ensure it fit. It is a very supple and pliable strap. Certainly more so than the SLA’s original waffle strap, and a tropic strap that came with my Baltic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

Dial looks so good...









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Recently acquired this substantial Red Rock canvas strap to wear on my SLA043.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Purefix said:


> Nice. Look forward to seeing pic. And congrats on great buy!


Pics on a 6.25” wrist as requested…


----------



## Purefix (May 8, 2020)

recapt said:


> Pics on a 6.25” wrist as requested…


Thank u so much for sharing. Love the 62mas case and that blue is killer. Such a beautiful watch. 👍👍👍👍 I have the bb58 as my diver. Curious if uve experienced a 58? Comparison on wrist? 58 is probably biggest I can go on my wrist. Does ur sla043 feel top heavy? Visually looks ok. Once again thank u for remembering to share pic.


----------



## bordewolf (Apr 24, 2014)

G'day!

Just picked up a SLA043 (through the Dutch watch forum), still as new. Just love it!











I will be looking for a replacement strap to class it up a little. The Artem looks good, but I am in Europe, so not sure about sourcing from the US yet.

Best, bor


----------



## bordewolf (Apr 24, 2014)

Purefix said:


> Thank u so much for sharing. Love the 62mas case and that blue is killer. Such a beautiful watch. 👍👍👍👍 I have the bb58 as my diver. Curious if uve experienced a 58? Comparison on wrist? 58 is probably biggest I can go on my wrist. Does ur sla043 feel top heavy? Visually looks ok. Once again thank u for remembering to share pic.


HI,

I have a BB58 as well. The SLA043 probably wears a little bigger, as it sits a little higher on the wrist, but it is not top heavy at all.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Purefix said:


> Thank u so much for sharing. Love the 62mas case and that blue is killer. Such a beautiful watch.  I have the bb58 as my diver. Curious if uve experienced a 58? Comparison on wrist? 58 is probably biggest I can go on my wrist. Does ur sla043 feel top heavy? Visually looks ok. Once again thank u for remembering to share pic.


Ask and you shall receive…


----------



## Purefix (May 8, 2020)

bordewolf said:


> HI,
> 
> I have a BB58 as well. The SLA043 probably wears a little bigger, as it sits a little higher on the wrist, but it is not top heavy at all.
> View attachment 16620784
> ...


Nice! Great blue duo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Purefix (May 8, 2020)

recapt said:


> Ask and you shall receive…


Haha. Looking for same combo. Add sla043 to my black bb58. Both look great. Realistically need to find dealer and try on. Thanks for sharing pics!


----------



## typevii (Jul 19, 2021)

bordewolf said:


> G'day!
> 
> I will be looking for a replacement strap to class it up a little. The Artem looks good, but I am in Europe, so not sure about sourcing from the US yet.
> 
> Best, bor


Artem are Australian I think. So they do not ship from the US. They ship internationally from the Antipodeans.


----------



## bordewolf (Apr 24, 2014)

typevii said:


> Artem are Australian I think. So they do not ship from the US. They ship internationally from the Antipodeans.


Ok thanks!

In the mean time I purchased a Hirsch performance strap. I really like it! A bit odd maybe, leather on a dive watch, but with the rubber lining it doesn’t feel like cheating 😃.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

typevii said:


> Ok so my Artem strap arrived. Here are a few quick thoughts, lots of Artem reviews out there, so I’ll keep this focused on the SLA043. I ordered on 26th March (after watching the great youtube by Peter Kotsa) and it arrived on 12th April. Not the fastest shipping but Artem use DHL so as expected. Total cost to me was 135CDN$...


I ordered the 20mm Artem strap too ... took a couple of weeks to get here. I found the exact same thing - fit was really easy (there's no reason to wait for a 19mm version) and it looks great - agree that this is the strap that the SLA043 should have shipped with. It raises the watch to another level. I'm really impressed....


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

das997 said:


> I ordered the 20mm Artem strap too ... took a couple of weeks to get here. I found the exact same thing - fit was really easy (there's no reason to wait for a 19mm version) and it looks great - agree that this is the strap that the SLA043 should have shipped with. It raises the watch to another level. I'm really impressed....


Good info, thanks! Would love to see some pics when you get the chance.

I am currently waiting for an SLA017 bracelet to arrive and an Artem is also on my consideration list.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

recapt said:


> Good info, thanks! Would love to see some pics when you get the chance.
> 
> I am currently waiting for an SLA017 bracelet to arrive and an Artem is also on my consideration list.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

das997 said:


> View attachment 16643331


Very nice!


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

New bracelet just arrived!


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

Hi guys,

Been thinking of putting my SLA043 on a bracelet, didnt want to go with the SLA017 bracelet as the colour is different.

Just wondering. The rather new King Seiko SPB279 comes in a 19mm lug width. Which means the bracelet will fit a 19mm lug width of the SLA043 (i think).

Should i give it a go? Or ..... ?


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

That Artem blue sailcloth looks so damn good on the 043 - ordered!


----------



## typevii (Jul 19, 2021)

opusx said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Been thinking of putting my SLA043 on a bracelet, didnt want to go with the SLA017 bracelet as the colour is different.
> 
> ...


Looks like those end links are rounded. So pretty sure they would not fit the SLA043 case, which has a straight case shape.


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Shogun007 (Jan 29, 2019)

New arrival!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazdaki (Dec 20, 2020)

New arrival for me too











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm also new to SLA043 ownership. Loving it a lot so far. The dial is more beautiful, in-person, than I've seen in most photos. I was saving for an 017, but I'm very happy I went for the 043. 🍻 

























That domed crystal is something else:


----------



## chiangedmund (Aug 24, 2021)

You can get a 19mm original Tropic from Aquastar Deepstar II website. Its the same company that resurrected the Tropic straps.


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

new owner, super happy with this one.


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)

mighty elf said:


> new owner, super happy with this one.
> View attachment 16732960


Congratulations. beautiful shots, although this watch is much more beautiful in live than in photography.

best regards.


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Augusto67 said:


> Congratulations. beautiful shots, although this watch is much more beautiful in live than in photography.
> 
> best rega


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Is the price of sla043 increasing or do u guys think it will increase later on?

In this group

SLA017 2,500pcs
SLA043 1,700pcs
SLA037 1,100pcs
SBDX041 300pcs

Sla043 is the only one with blued second hand and all brushed case.


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

W the family...


----------



## typevii (Jul 19, 2021)

mighty elf said:


> Is the price of sla043 increasing or do u guys think it will increase later on?


I very much doubt it. Maybe holding.
Even it was, who cares. If you like it then wear and enjoy. Only a fool buys a watch as an ‘investment’.

Summertime and the SLA043 is almost constantly on my wrist, it really is a beauty.


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

typevii said:


> I very much doubt it. Maybe holding.
> Even it was, who cares. If you like it then wear and enjoy. Only a fool buys a watch as an ‘investment’.
> 
> Summertime and the SLA043 is almost constantly on my wrist, it really is a beauty.


I agree, value increase is just a plus no plan on selling this anyway. Bought two bec i like it so much and might have a hard time to source bnib later on...


----------



## Augusto67 (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Love the glossy bezel and how the markers reflect light


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Hello guys, for those who tried artem strap... Will the oem spring bar fit or need to buy a thinner one?


Tia


----------



## chiangedmund (Aug 24, 2021)

I bought a black on black quick-release artem strap for another watch. But I also use it on my sla043. My casual observation is that the fat bars do not seem to fit my artem even with the quick-release spring-bar removed. You should probably follow Artem's advice. But the quick-release fits the sla043 quite well so far (am I safe?). I am not sure if others have different experiences to share.


----------



## typevii (Jul 19, 2021)

I ordered the 20mm Artem with the 'fat bar' option. I then re-used the seiko, fat bar, fat tip bars that came with the OEM straps and they fit perfectly. The 20mm strap fits, and with drilled lugs it is not a problem to remove.
I am guessing that the standard option would work if you had some thin bars with fat tips.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

Wearing my SLA043 on a Red Rock canvas strap today.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

This is one of my favorite watches, of all time. It's really such a great package. I'm highly impressed with my beloved SLA043. 🍻


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

This one for today... Such a beautiful piece....


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

Having a lot of fun taking photos of my new SLA043, and its siblings. FWIW, there are more photos on IG (@dixanwatches); check them out, if you get a chance. 🍻


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

^^^Love the SLA series!


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

josayeee said:


> ^^^Love the SLA series!
> 
> View attachment 16761805


Wow. 043 + 017 = strong two. Both future classics. 🍻 👍🏻


----------



## Ryanonarcher (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd love to see some pictures of scratches!

Been wearing mine quite frequently for a few months now and it is truly good as the day I purchased it. Ever Brilliant steel holding up extremely well for me.


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

josayeee said:


> ^^^Love the SLA series!
> 
> View attachment 16761805


Wow sla017... Im late in the party and cant find a BNIB anymore or a mint one w reasonable price...


----------



## Cappyab (Aug 16, 2019)

mighty elf said:


> Wow sla017... Im late in the party and cant find a BNIB anymore or a mint one w reasonable price...


If you’re interested, I am planning to sell mine to fund the next purchase. I originally purchased it on the gray market and it is in excellent condition and keeps great time. Sticker still on back, straps in excellent condition (didn’t use them), inner and out boxes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

So my bezel insert was slightly misaligned about half a second to the right. Although very little and most people probably wont notice it. My OCD kicked in and HAD to make it 100% alligned.
I thought lets give it a go.
Fortunately all went well and i didnt stuff anything up.

The insert is simply double taped from the factory.
Key equipment to have is super sharp shaving razor to cut out the new double sided tape exact to size of the insert.
i use 3M 300LSE sheet for the tape


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

opusx said:


> So my bezel insert was slightly misaligned about half a second to the right. Although very little and most people probably wont notice it. My OCD kicked in and HAD to make it 100% alligned.
> I thought lets give it a go.
> Fortunately all went well and i didnt stuff anything up.
> 
> ...


Share photos pls if you have. Thank u


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

mighty elf said:


> Share photos pls if you have. Thank u


Unfortunately i didnt take any photos of the process. As i was sweating scared i made a mistake.

But here is the before and after








after







Before


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Wow thats very brave of you.... Looks good


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

mighty elf said:


> Wow thats very brave of you.... Looks good


 I was sweating balls..

To tell you the truth i thought the insert would be pressure fit (clicks in) just like Rolex Sub bezel. When i realised it was double sided taped on i did have a moment of panic and "wtf did i do" moment..
I light up a ciggie, down a shot of whisky to calm my self down and started to problem solve.. hahahhaha

Turns out great, no probs encountered. Happy to do it again, if need be.. hahahhha


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Got it... Hope it will look good..


----------



## bird (Oct 11, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bird (Oct 11, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

For today


----------



## bird (Oct 11, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)




----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Q for you SLA043 owners. I just got in a BNIB one, and I love it. That being said, the moment I opened the box the smell was overwhelming. Appears to be coming from the OEM straps, a very strong rubbery/vanilla like scent. Guessing this goes away with use/time?


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Glad to join the club. Out of any diver out there, including some of the "legends" (Rolex Sub, Blancpain FF, Omega SMP, etc), the 62MAS always had my favorite aesthetics. Tried to scratch the itch with a couple of SPBs, but finally decided to try out an SLA. Initial impressions are very good. Outside of the weird/strong smell I mentioned in my above post, I really like the strap. It's one of the few I've owned where it's comfortable even when worn fairly tight.


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Mine doesn't have that smell, i guess in time that will go away.

Me too, i prefer 62mas over my subs... I like the fact that only WIS will appreciate your watch and most people will think its just another seiko.... I love also that its not that common...


----------



## bird (Oct 11, 2007)

mighty elf said:


> Mine doesn't have that smell, i guess in time that will go away.
> 
> Me too, i prefer 62mas over my subs... I like the fact that only WIS will appreciate your watch and most people will think its just another seiko.... I love also that its not that common...


Would you mind sharing a picture of your Seiko and Subs together?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Sold it already as i prefer 62mas.. used to have hulk, kermit, SD ceramic and 16800 matte, maxi dial Timothy dalton.


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)




----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

A few more shots of the SLA043. What a great watch. Honestly, I've owned a Blancpain Bathyscaphe, and it's everything it has been said to be. This watch offers much of the same feeling, with nearly equal finishing (aside from the movement, of course), and with a perfect size. What I'm trying to say is I love this as much as I loved the Bathy I used to own. 🍻


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

Dixan said:


> A few more shots of the SLA043. What a great watch. Honestly, I've owned a Blancpain Bathyscaphe, and it's everything it has been said to be. This watch offers much of the same feeling, with nearly equal finishing (aside from the movement, of course), and with a perfect size. What I'm trying to say is I love this as much as I loved the Bathy I used to own. 🍻


Is that Artem Sailcloth? I like the look of this watch on Sailcloth but it did suck having to order new ones due to the 19mm lug width. Looking forward to getting them in.


----------



## typevii (Jul 19, 2021)

The Dark Knight said:


> Is that Artem Sailcloth? I like the look of this watch on Sailcloth but it did suck having to order new ones due to the 19mm lug width. Looking forward to getting them in.


The 20mm Artem straps fit just fine. 
See my post 489 & 490 here on them








Seiko SLA043 Owners Thread


Focus on the EBS brushes surface, the reflection tells it all :)




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## The Dark Knight (May 14, 2012)

typevii said:


> The 20mm Artem straps fit just fine.
> See my post 489 & 490 here on them
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNIT


----------



## Yellowtail (Apr 25, 2008)

New SLA043 owner and couldn't be happier with the purchase. Watch is joining my SBGW031 GS and a Heuer Carrera Reedition. So far the SLA is the only one getting wrist time. Greetings from Washington DC!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

It’s a beautiful thing!


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Such a dream to wear.... love everything about it.... love the straight and radial brushing.... domed glass.... sizeee.... Deep blue dial and blued second hand... my favorite reissue... bought 017 but just to keep it... wearing this one more and more


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

Yellowtail said:


> New SLA043 owner and couldn't be happier with the purchase. Watch is joining my SBGW031 GS and a Heuer Carrera Reedition. So far the SLA is the only one getting wrist time. Greetings from Washington DC!
> 
> View attachment 16807468
> 
> View attachment 16807466


Mine also. More wrist time than all my other watches. Put mine on a leather band


mighty elf said:


> Such a dream to wear.... love everything about it.... love the straight and radial brushing.... domed glass.... sizeee.... Deep blue dial and blued second hand... my favorite reissue... bought 017 but just to keep it... wearing this one more and more
> View attachment 16814343


Mine is going in the watch box for a while. I am not waring other watches. Obsessed with this one🤣
i sanded and weathered.
View attachment 16811562


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

shibaman said:


> Mine also. More wrist time than all my other watches. Put mine on a leather band
> 
> Mine is going in the watch box for a while. I am not waring other watches. Obsessed with this one🤣
> i sanded and weathered.
> View attachment 16811562


Cannot view the photo you uploaded pls te upload, i want to seeee


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

not a great pic. I took a band i bought as weathered, and to me it just looked shiny brown. So i scuffed it up a bit. Looks better. Got a refund from the stap co.


----------



## Dixan (Oct 10, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Is that Artem Sailcloth? I like the look of this watch on Sailcloth but it did suck having to order new ones due to the 19mm lug width. Looking forward to getting them in.


Sorry, just seeing this now. Yes, it’s a black Artem 19 mm strap. I’m waiting for them to restock the black ones, as I want another one for my SBEX007. The OEM Seiko tang buckle also works well with the Artem strap. Good luck. 🍻


----------



## typevii (Jul 19, 2021)

Dixan said:


> The OEM Seiko tang buckle also works well with the Artem strap. Good luck. 🍻


Didn't think to try this until now. I did find the standard Artem tang buckle was a little high. The Seiko one definitely fits more flush, I like it.
This is on a 20mm Artem.


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

For today.. wears like a dream


----------



## Hackmartian (Jul 31, 2018)

Adding to the chorus of "why wear anything else" here...and, interestingly, after almost two years of near-constant use and abuse, the thing still looks like new. The only signs of wear are all on the caseback which, oddly, looks like I've had the watch for 20 years.


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Mind sharing the scratches at the caseback? thanks




Hackmartian said:


> Adding to the chorus of "why wear anything else" here...and, interestingly, after almost two years of near-constant use and abuse, the thing still looks like new. The only signs of wear are all on the caseback which, oddly, looks like I've had the watch for 20 years.
> View attachment 16836101


----------



## Longines (Jan 8, 2010)

Hello!!

For long time I didn't participate in the forum, but now is the moment )) Bought this amazing watch couple weeks ago. Very happy with it. My friend was telling me almost daily how cool is the watch, and that even his SD43 is seating at home... Only the Seiko 043 is going out daily) So finally I decided to pull the trigger and buy one.

I had to reduce my collection to the maximum, selling all my watches but one, an Omega Seamaster Trilogy 60th anniversary. Wanted to add something new. I've decided to add another anniversary diver watch... And no better watch than the 55th anniversary from Seiko.

Here I share some photos with different tropic strap colours. I had the orange color for my Trilogy, and when the 043 arrived I tried it on... Awesome! So decided to order all the colours the seller had.

The compass the appears in the photo was bought many years ago during a trip to Japan. It works perfect during dives ))

Watch is running +7 seconds a day. I will keep wearing it, and after a month or two, if continues the same, I'll bring it to a friend who works in a very famous local watch brand, he told me it's very easy to adjust the movement. I've seen a video in YouTube where someone who got the watch and was running +11, after few minutes had the watch running at constant 0!!!

If anyone needs more photos or videos of the watch with the straps, let me know ) I don't know why but I can't upload all the photos... I'll keep trying


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

no photos, pls upload i want to see it..... congrats! and yes it wears like a dream... 




Longines said:


> Hello!!
> 
> For long time I didn't participate in the forum, but now is the moment )) Bought this amazing watch couple weeks ago. Very happy with it. My friend was telling me almost daily how cool is the watch, and that even his SD43 is seating at home... Only the Seiko 043 is going out daily) So finally I decided to pull the trigger and buy one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Longines (Jan 8, 2010)

Some photos of this amazing watch!


----------



## Longines (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe you'll think that green is not the way to go...but wait till the lumen will kick in ))


----------



## bird (Oct 11, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

josayeee said:


> ^^^Love the SLA series!
> 
> View attachment 16761805


Which tropic strap is that? TIA


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> Which tropic strap is that? TIA


Uncle Seiko!


----------



## cesarh (Apr 3, 2007)

woodruffm said:


> This has been a Seiko Limited Edition run of 1700 pieces, hopefully more than a few have found their way into the hands of WUS members...


Absolutely beautiful, Enjoy!


----------



## pwrful (Mar 5, 2011)

very nice... I'm on a fence right now and its driving me crazy... I'm jonesing for a new watch. I have a sla033 and very happy with it, but I always loved the 62 style which brought all those sixties dive watch memories as a kid back to me...I thought the spb239 would scratch that itch but something is off on it for me...now rethinking this or the other one on my radar is the omega railmaster...


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

pwrful said:


> very nice... I'm on a fence right now and its driving me crazy... I'm jonesing for a new watch. I have a sla033 and very happy with it, but I always loved the 62 style which brought all those sixties dive watch memories as a kid back to me...I thought the spb239 would scratch that itch but something is off on it for me...now rethinking this or the other one on my radar is the omega railmaster...


Used to have spb149, beautiful watch but i dont like the lume of that watch and the X logo so i sold it. The sla043 wears like a dream. I prefer wearing this over rolex submariner... Just perfect watch for me, and hard to put into words. Hahah


----------



## pwrful (Mar 5, 2011)

Thx for feedback !


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

pwrful said:


> Thx for feedback !


I like it so much i have two pieces haha


----------



## pwrful (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a sla033 and looking at the 43 and the 37. I like the idea of the hi-beat but that blue second hand really catches my eye of the 43


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

pwrful said:


> I have a sla033 and looking at the 43 and the 37. I like the idea of the hi-beat but that blue second hand really catches my eye of the 43


went for the 043 because i like the blued second hand. Also the 037 is a bit thicker....


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I prefer my SLA043 over my Black Bay 58 blue having purchased the SLA 6 months prior to the Black Bay. I used to want a Sub but my desire for one has faded because I love my SLA043 and SLA017 that much.


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

#1012 has a new owner...what a killer watch!


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

I guess my watchmaker wasn't happy. Exactly +15 sec deviation after 24 hours. I can't even argue it's still within the accuracy range...


----------



## Ryanonarcher (Jun 17, 2015)

What are the odds the bracelet from Grand Seiko’s SLGH009 & SLGA013 fit this


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Bernardo de Carvalho said:


> I guess my watchmaker wasn't happy. Exactly +15 sec deviation after 24 hours. I can't even argue it's still within the accuracy range...
> 
> View attachment 16867237


Its zero deviation meaning u get 15secs constantly everyday. Sla043 is not regulated. If u have a competent watchmaker, he can easily regulate the watch within the cosc specs..


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Ryanonarcher said:


> What are the odds the bracelet from Grand Seiko’s SLGH009 & SLGA013 fit this


just get the OEM of sla017. its available in Ebay but a bit expensive.


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

mighty elf said:


> Its zero deviation meaning u get 15secs constantly everyday. Sla043 is not regulated. If u have a competent watchmaker, he can easily regulate the watch within the cosc specs..


Very true indeed...it's a solid caliber....I'm tempted to pop the caseback and just do a one click adjustment on the regulating screw myself...


----------



## Ryanonarcher (Jun 17, 2015)

mighty elf said:


> just get the OEM of sla017. its available in Ebay but a bit expensive.


Would be nice(r) to have the matching tone/color of the ever brilliant steel vs the reg steel from the 017. There’s a real difference there.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Ryanonarcher said:


> Would be nice(r) to have the matching tone/color of the ever brilliant steel vs the reg steel from the 017. There’s a real difference there.


The big difference is because the 017 was diashield coated, which results in a darker colour


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Ryanonarcher said:


> Would be nice(r) to have the matching tone/color of the ever brilliant steel vs the reg steel from the 017. There’s a real difference there.


i totally agree, but for now the sla017 metal bracelet is the best option unless you are ok with the metal bands with straight end link. That will work also


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

OK movement experts (I realize there's probably a forum for this, but it is an SLA043).

I woke up this morning (I wear my watches 24x7) and squinted at the watch. It looked like 3:30 (it was after 6am). I figured I'm not awake yet, so go up and got some coffee, and damn it - the watch was stopped at 3:30am (date was correct so it must have happened hours earlier). The watch didn't restart until I started to wind it again.

The watch was fully wound and worn for the last week - so there's no way the mainspring wound down. It's been operating normally all day now.

Any idea what's up??


----------



## Bernardo de Carvalho (Aug 14, 2020)

das997 said:


> OK movement experts (I realize there's probably a forum for this, but it is an SLA043).
> 
> I woke up this morning (I wear my watches 24x7) and squinted at the watch. It looked like 3:30 (it was after 6am). I figured I'm not awake yet, so go up and got some coffee, and damn it - the watch was stopped at 3:30am (date was correct so it must have happened hours earlier). The watch didn't restart until I started to wind it again.
> 
> ...


Seems like it's time for a service...

If you want to troubleshoot...manually wind the watch 40-50 times and time how long the power reserve takes to deplete if it's different from the published 50 hours there might be a mechanical problem and it should definitely go for a service.


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

not an expert but maybe u wore it all day but just in the office or at the house? when you are not moving that much even if you wear it whole day i wont wound properly


----------



## typevii (Jul 19, 2021)

das997 said:


> OK movement experts (I realize there's probably a forum for this, but it is an SLA043).
> 
> I woke up this morning (I wear my watches 24x7) and squinted at the watch. It looked like 3:30 (it was after 6am). I figured I'm not awake yet, so go up and got some coffee, and damn it - the watch was stopped at 3:30am (date was correct so it must have happened hours earlier). The watch didn't restart until I started to wind it again.
> 
> ...


My thoughts…
Best case is that even though worn all the time it was a ‘quiet’ week and so each day it was never fully winding and so each day was using a bit more power than it was getting. At some point it will stop. This happened to me once many years ago with an auto, and has never happened again on many watches. 
After this it could be any number of not good scenarios. Mainspring broken so has a smaller power reserve, even when fully wound. Autowind module is sticking. Something (a screw, debris) is loose inside the movement and is stopped it, then moved and it started again.

Yes, first thing would be to fully wind, and then not wear and check power reserve is OK. If it is i’d wear as usual and see if it happens again. If it does, time for a service.


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

typevii said:


> My thoughts…
> Best case is that even though worn all the time it was a ‘quiet’ week and so each day it was never fully winding and so each day was using a bit more power than it was getting. At some point it will stop. This happened to me once many years ago with an auto, and has never happened again on many watches.
> After this it could be any number of not good scenarios. Mainspring broken so has a smaller power reserve, even when fully wound. Autowind module is sticking. Something (a screw, debris) is loose inside the movement and is stopped it, then moved and it started again.
> 
> Yes, first thing would be to fully wind, and then not wear and check power reserve is OK. If it is i’d wear as usual and see if it happens again. If it does, time for a service.


I'm trying to think about the wear pattern before this happened ... and you might be right. I'll fully wind and let it sit to see how long till it stops. Thanks!


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

das997 said:


> I'm trying to think about the wear pattern before this happened ... and you might be right. I'll fully wind and let it sit to see how long till it stops. Thanks!



any update? as im curious whats the ending of your story... Thank u!


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

The most adventurous among the reissued models due to the blued second hand, Its a perfect distraction to the beautiful deep blue dial of the watch...

i think this model can be a sleeper hit later on, only few people notice it upon release, but by the time people start noticing it, it will be hard to acquire BNIB just like what happened to SLA 017...

The exclusivity and rarity is also a plus for me, only few pieces are floating around in circulation.

another detail i like in the dial is the balanced 2 liner TEXT.








Just like the Karmann Ghia, classic with a bit of color... hihi


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Squarish/rectangular lugs, markers, hands, date window... Even at the end of the seconds hand...


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

i have it on a sail cloth band right now. Think i may prefer the scrufy leather band


----------



## Hackmartian (Jul 31, 2018)

mighty elf said:


> Mind sharing the scratches at the caseback? thanks


Here ya go—I guess this is a testament to how good the ever-brilliant steel is that the whole watch doesn't look like this!


mighty elf said:


> Mind sharing the scratches at the caseback? thanks


Sorry this took so long—here’s a pic of the caseback, which shows all the wear-and-tear two years of near-daily use can dish out, despite the front and sides of the case (as well as the bracelet) still looking brand-new. That ever-brilliant steel is something special.


----------



## Hackmartian (Jul 31, 2018)

Steppy said:


> The big difference is because the 017 was diashield coated, which results in a darker colour


I gotta say, you have to really look closely to see the difference in the color. It’s very subtle and, even as a designer who would normally obsess on something like that, I never notice when I look down at my wrist.


----------



## Nayche (Apr 22, 2012)

Just picked one of these up, brand new from a Seiko AD. The crown seems a bit grainy on my example. At the last 3/4 of a turn or so there’s a fair amount of resistance.
Has anyone had a similar issue with theirs? The threads look to be in good condition so not sure where the resistance is coming from..


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Nayche said:


> Just picked one of these up, brand new from a Seiko AD. The crown seems a bit grainy on my example. At the last 3/4 of a turn or so there’s a fair amount of resistance.
> Has anyone had a similar issue with theirs? The threads look to be in good condition so not sure where the resistance is coming from..


Some seiko are like that out of the factory.... Get a dental floss with wax.... Open the crown then run the floss... that should fix the problem... Btw when u close the crown... U should press the crown then rotate it counter clock wise.... U should hear a sound... That indicates that the crown is in the right position in the thread then thats the time u close, rotate clockwise


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

SLA043 my favorite Seiko. Currently wearing on Red Rock canvas strap.


----------



## 5959HH (Apr 5, 2009)

mighty elf said:


> Some seiko are like that out of the factory.... Get a dental floss with wax.... Open the crown then run the floss... that should fix the problem... Btw when u close the crown... U should press the crown then rotate it counter clock wise.... U should hear a sound... That indicates that the crown is in the right position in the thread then thats the time u close, rotate clockwise


I’ve employed that same modus operandi for decades when employing screw-in crowns to minimize the possibility of cross threading.


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)




----------



## baronrojo (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Super love the 043, i prefer to wear it over my rolex and tudors...


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Not using my rolexes and tudors bec of this.... super love 043...


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)




----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)




----------



## jmagic (Mar 17, 2007)

want to put a tropic strap on SLA043 - i think i want to order one from sychron/tropic since it seems like theirs are the best quality - couple questions

looks like some people have used this or a few other 20mm on the 19mm, doesnt seem like it's an issue, but asking here, has anyone had issues?

and do i need to buy new spring bars, and if so, which ones?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

jmagic said:


> want to put a tropic strap on SLA043 - i think i want to order one from sychron/tropic since it seems like theirs are the best quality - couple questions
> 
> looks like some people have used this or a few other 20mm on the 19mm, doesnt seem like it's an issue, but asking here, has anyone had issues?
> 
> and do i need to buy new spring bars, and if so, which ones?


I use the 19mm synchron tropic strap purchased from the Aquastar website, plus they they have the rounded ends and not the straight cut off ends like the standard synchron tropic straps.


----------



## jmagic (Mar 17, 2007)

thank you!! i am ordering right now from them!!


----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)




----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)




----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)




----------



## opusx (May 30, 2008)

SLA043 on strapcode 19mm bracelet is good.


----------



## fjordseiko (6 mo ago)

New SLA043 owner here, but long time SLA017 owner. I present to you the greatest dive watch that Seiko (N)ever made.
A SLA043 with a SLA017 dial and second hand. Now you get the absolute stunning and perfect dial from the 2017 reissue and you get the ever brilliant rolex steel from the 043. The brushing on the 043 hands are also cool. I never could stand that diashield coating.


----------



## bird (Oct 11, 2007)

fjordseiko said:


> New SLA043 owner here, but long time SLA017 owner. I present to you the greatest dive watch that Seiko (N)ever made.
> A SLA043 with a SLA017 dial and second hand. Now you get the absolute stunning and perfect dial from the 2017 reissue and you get the ever brilliant rolex steel from the 043. The brushing on the 043 hands are also cool. I never could stand that diashield coating.
> View attachment 17005906
> 
> View attachment 17005905


I was just thinking about this dial swap! May I ask who you sent it to? I’d of course need to source a dial 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fjordseiko (6 mo ago)

I used a local watchmaker. Finding a dial and handset is the tricky part.


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

Emperor w friends


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## jmagic (Mar 17, 2007)

watch started running like 30 seconds a day slow - in houston area, any recs for where to take watch to get serviced in houston? or should i send it in to seiko?


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

jmagic said:


> watch started running like 30 seconds a day slow - in houston area, any recs for where to take watch to get serviced in houston? or should i send it in to seiko?


Try to demagnetized first


----------



## jmagic (Mar 17, 2007)

mighty elf said:


> Try to demagnetized first


this worked! thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## mighty elf (7 mo ago)

jmagic said:


> this worked! thank you for the suggestion!


im glad it did... =)


----------



## lemarginaltaipei (Dec 25, 2018)

New in the club!
As beautiful as expected. I ordered 3 tropic straps from watch gecko . I'll post pictures with them when they arrive.


----------



## unload (Nov 16, 2019)

My SPB143 has become my most worn, and favorite watch over the last few years,even with many higher end watches in my possesion. Just the size, the way it wears, the lume, color, proportions, texture are so good for me. It isn't perfect or even particularly high quality, but it just works.

I have been looking at the SLA043 for years in photos and video and I love it, it's beautiful. I had never seen one in person, until recently I came upon one by chance, sitting in the case in a Seiko boutique in Asia, 100 meters from my condo. It's just sitting there, ready for me to buy within 90 seconds from my bed.

My concern is that it will conflict with my SPB143, is it different enough? Obviously i am aware of all the specs on ever level but how does it wear compared to an SPB? It's wrapped in plastic and you cannot truly know in the boutique.

Any SPB14X and SLA043 owners out there who can comment? Thanks!!😂


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

lemarginaltaipei said:


> New in the club!
> As beautiful as expected. I ordered 3 tropic straps from watch gecko . I'll post pictures with them when they arrive.
> 
> View attachment 17120845


Looking forward to seeingthe straps. I bought canvas......leather....sailcloth. Keep puting the sla043 back on the seiko blue rubber. It just looks right to me.


----------



## shibaman (10 mo ago)

lemarginaltaipei said:


> New in the club!
> As beautiful as expected. I ordered 3 tropic straps from watch gecko . I'll post pictures with them when they arrive.
> 
> View attachment 17120845


Looking forward to seeingthe straps. I bought canvas......leather....sailcloth. Keep puting the sla043 back on the seiko blue rubber. It just looks right to me.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

unload said:


> My SPB143 has become my most worn, and favorite watch over the last few years,even with many higher end watches in my possesion. Just the size, the way it wears, the lume, color, proportions, texture are so good for me. It isn't perfect or even particularly high quality, but it just works.
> 
> I have been looking at the SLA043 for years in photos and video and I love it, it's beautiful. I had never seen one in person, until recently I came upon one by chance, sitting in the case in a Seiko boutique in Asia, 100 meters from my condo. It's just sitting there, ready for me to buy within 90 seconds from my bed.
> 
> ...


Both are different beasts altogether. I don't think you can compare them. SLA043 is in league of Rolex Submariner in quality and performance whereas SPB143 is just another Seiko diver with vintage looks and can be a great beater.


----------



## Mbappe (May 13, 2020)

unload said:


> My SPB143 has become my most worn, and favorite watch over the last few years,even with many higher end watches in my possesion. Just the size, the way it wears, the lume, color, proportions, texture are so good for me. It isn't perfect or even particularly high quality, but it just works.
> 
> I have been looking at the SLA043 for years in photos and video and I love it, it's beautiful. I had never seen one in person, until recently I came upon one by chance, sitting in the case in a Seiko boutique in Asia, 100 meters from my condo. It's just sitting there, ready for me to buy within 90 seconds from my bed.
> 
> ...


I have both the SPB143 and SLA043 and they can certainly coexist in a collection. Especially if you keep the SPB143 on the bracelet, they feel like very different watches. And as the person above said, they are in different leagues. SLA043 quality feels on par with Omegas, Rolex etc.


----------

